# 

## fighter1983

tak.. informacyjnie - bo zima mi sie nudzi  :smile:  . Ciagle zmiany cen styropianu (kiedys bylo co tydzien, teraz jest co miesiac) spowodowaly ze zaczalem sobie robic excela z cenami zakupu i sug. cena sprzedazy za m3 netto dla Termoorganiki dla 2 najpopularniejszych styropianow:
Termonium Fasada 0,032 grafit 
Termonium Fasada Plus 0,031 grafit 
cena ropy naftowej spadła + zima i widzimy cene najnizsza od .. dawna na te produkty 
w pdfie : tabelka do pobrania:
http://pliki.astrobud.pl/zestawienie_termoorganika.pdf
Zapraszam jakby co  :big tongue:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> tak.. informacyjnie - bo zima mi sie nudzi  . Ciagle zmiany cen styropianu (kiedys bylo co tydzien, teraz jest co miesiac) spowodowaly ze zaczalem sobie robic excela z cenami zakupu i sug. cena sprzedazy za m3 netto dla Termoorganiki dla 2 najpopularniejszych styropianow:
> Termonium Fasada 0,032 grafit 
> Termonium Fasada Plus 0,031 grafit 
> cena ropy naftowej spadła + zima i widzimy cene najnizsza od .. dawna na te produkty 
> w pdfie : tabelka do pobrania:
> http://pliki.astrobud.pl/zestawienie_termoorganika.pdf
> Zapraszam jakby co


czy ja wiem czy tak ekstremalnie tani? ten drozszy zszedl z 220 na 200 l, to raptem 10% . przy dobrych ukladach tyle mozna w skladzie dostac

----------


## ZIS

> czy ja wiem czy tak ekstremalnie tani? ten drozszy zszedl z 220 na 200 l, to raptem 10% . przy dobrych ukladach tyle mozna w skladzie dostac


W składzie tez zszedł o 10% wiec przy dobrych układach można go dostać za 180 zl :smile: .

----------


## kater-acme

Choćby 10% ceny materiału za który nawet na mały domek się płaci 5000-6000 (tylko ściany!) to nie do pogardzenia. Faktycznie, styro dołuje. Niestety u mnie etap już dalszy. Ciekaw jestem czy ktoś historycznie kojarzy jak stała wełna przed tym jak ropa spadła? Nie pamiętam dokładnie ale też chyba nieco zleciało?

----------


## kwasniak

Miałem jeszcze poczekać ale korci mnie kupić teraz i mam dylemat czy swisspor
LAMBDA 033 PLUS FASADA cena 165zł/m3 czy swisspor fasada 031 192zł/m3 różnica na całości 1000zł.
Myślę że cena za oba dobra i taniej już może nie być. 

Który brać ?

----------


## kater-acme

Z jednej strony 1000 zł to pikuś ogólnie (tak mówią sprzedawcy i hurtownicy), a z drugiej to np. 1 niezłe okno dachowe albo pół wkładu kominkowego albo dobry, długi wkład kominowy z kwasówki, albo 1 drzwi wewnętrzne... itd.  :smile:  

Ewentualnie możesz tego klocka dołożyć do izolacji poddasza - a to tam, a nie ścianami, procentowow najwięcej ciepła ucieka

U mnie całość styro na ściany wyszła prawie 7000, a kupowałem Genderka 036 20 cm

----------


## GraMar

> Miałem jeszcze poczekać ale korci mnie kupić teraz i mam dylemat czy swisspor
> LAMBDA 033 PLUS FASADA cena 165zł/m3 czy swisspor fasada 031 192zł/m3 różnica na całości 1000zł.
> Myślę że cena za oba dobra i taniej już może nie być. 
> Który brać ?



Porównaj sobie parametry techniczne innych producentów, bo można za tę samą cenę upolować lepsze właściwości termoizolacyjne oraz wytrzymałościowe....

----------


## kater-acme

ej no sorki ale jaką lepszą lambdę niż 031 i 032 chcesz uzyskać? lepiej to już aerożel  :big tongue: 

a wytrzymałość - cóż, na fasadzie to nic po niej; na podłogi, do garaż - jasne, ale na fasadę?

----------


## fighter1983

> ej no sorki ale jaką lepszą lambdę niż 031 i 032 chcesz uzyskać? lepiej to już aerożel 
> 
> a wytrzymałość - cóż, na fasadzie to nic po niej; na podłogi, do garaż - jasne, ale na fasadę?


Albo Pir 0,022 obliczeniowy 0,0235

----------


## master102

dobre ceny :smile:

----------


## mxxxx

> Albo Pir 0,022 obliczeniowy 0,0235


chyba raczej 0,026 lub 0,033

----------


## fighter1983

> chyba raczej 0,026 lub 0,033


http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Plyta-Therma...0%2C022-5cm/57
?

----------


## kater-acme

jeśli to cena za płytę to bierę tego całego Jelcza  :wiggle: 

a poważnie(j) - tak, każda ogarnięta osoba czai, że to za m2, ale info o tym jakoś mało widoczne  :wink:  jest, ale nie od razu znalazłem  :big tongue:  (mówię życzliwie, nie czepiam się)

----------


## fighter1983

> jeśli to cena za płytę to bierę tego całego Jelcza 
> 
> a poważnie(j) - tak, każda ogarnięta osoba czai, że to za m2, ale info o tym jakoś mało widoczne  jest, ale nie od razu znalazłem  (mówię życzliwie, nie czepiam się)


dzieki, zobacze jakie mam mozliwosci w zwiekszeniu tego, akurat j.m jest definiowana w slownikach, a samo wyswietlanie - juz w stylach predefiniownych ustalone. no ale moze jak w css-ach pogrzebie to znajde.

----------


## zeglugawielka

chytry dwa razy traci, najtaniej , dziękuję nie, nie i jeszcze raz nie, przynajmniej nie jak kupuje dla siebie :smile:

----------


## kater-acme

wut?

Ale o co Ci chodzi, że to źle że teraz dobry styro jest tani???

----------


## mxxxx

> http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Plyta-Thermano-PIR-2400x1200-0%2C022-5cm/57
> ?





> Struktura zamkniętych komórek i duża gęstość zapewniają płytom wysoką
> stabilność cieplną przez pełen okres eksploatacji budynku, bez zmian parametrów izolacyjnych


poniżej bardzo stary artykuł z 2011
http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/id1286,izolacje-z-pianki-poliuretanowej-a-wyroby-z-welny-mineralnej



> *Przykład z badań.* 
> 
>  Instytut w Monachium przeprowadził badanie efektu starzenia na  płytach PU spienionych pentanem o grubości 4 i 8 cm. Płyty o  początkowych wartościach współczynnika λ na poziomie odpowiednio 0,023  W/(m·K) i 0,022 W/(m·K) były przechowywane w temperaturze pokojowej  przez 15 lat i systematycznie dokonywano pomiaru ich izolacyjności  cieplnej. Już po dwóch latach wartość współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła  wynosiła odpowiednio: 0,025 W/(m·K) i 0,026 W/(m·K), a po kolejnych  kilku zwiększyła się o kolejny miliwat, czyli w wypadku płyty o grubości  4 cm wynosiła 0,026 W/(m·K), a płyty o grubości 8 cm – 0,027 W/(m·K).

----------


## GraMar

_(...) Który brać?_ 


Nie trzeba długo się zastanawiać, parametry jakościowe spadają /wystarczy je porównać z archiwalnymi/.
Poniżej podaję dla porównania parametry styropianów. Minimalnej wagi NIGDZIE NIE PODAJE SWISSPOR oraz TERMOORGANIKA    :big grin: 

SWISSPOR:
LAMBDA MAX fasada  -lambda 0,031              T1-L2-W2-Sb5-P5-*BS115*-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR100*
LAMBDA PLUS fasada- 0,033 [W/mK]              T1-L2-W2-Sb5-P5-*BS75*- DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR80*


TERMOORGANIKA
TERMONIUM PLUS fasada -lambda 0,031       T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-Sb(2)-P(5)-*BS100*-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR100*
TERMONIUM fasada          -0,032 W/(mK)       T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-Sb(5)-P(5)-*BS75*-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR80*

AUSTROTHERM
 EPS FASSADA PREMIUM -l ≤ 0,031 W/mK    T1-L2-W2-Sb5-P5-*BS115*-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR100* minimalnie 13,5 kg/m3

KNAUF  http://www.knauf-industries.pl/produ...-fasadowy.html
Therm EXPERT Fasada/Dach/Podłoga XTherm- λ 31  T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-S(1)-P(10)-*BS115*-CS(10)70-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR100*  minimalnie 13,5 kg/m3
Therm EXPERT Fasada XTherm- λ 32                          T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-S(1)-P(10)-*BS115*-CS(10)70-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR100*  minimalnie 12,5 kg/m3

*Powyższe parametry spisywałam z dokumentacji podawanej na stronie w/w producentów oraz info na paczkach. Żadnego z tych styropianów nie widziałam....

Warto się jednak zastanowić, zanim utopimy pieniążki...

Wg dzisiejszych *cen / paramtrów /wagi brałabym Austrotherm 0,031 *

----------


## kater-acme

nie do końca rozumię Cię - co porównujes z czym?

----------


## fighter1983

> poniżej bardzo stary artykuł z 2011
> http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/id1286,izolacje-z-pianki-poliuretanowej-a-wyroby-z-welny-mineralnej


Tak slyszalem i czytalem o tym. 
Bede miec za 2 tyg technikow magikow od pira u siebie to dopytam jak to z tym jest.
Ten spadek oporu jak sie domyslam wynika z ulotnienia sie gazu szlachetnego zamknietego w strukturze pir-a.
Natomiast troche juz czasu minelo i moze dopracowali ta technologie. 
Dowiem sie, dopytam - napisze. 
Ale skoro pisza wlasnie ze staly jest opor cieplny to chyba nie robia tego "na wydrę"

----------


## link2jack

Czy zwracać uwage np na usunięcie z listy "Gwarantowany Styropian" ?

http://www.gwarantowanystyropian.pl/...mie-2010-2014/

Jestem prawie zdecydowany na termoorganikę. Jednak ona nie posiada oznakowań minimalnej wagi. To chyba jedyne kryterium którym "Kowalski" może sprawdzić "jakość"

----------


## Hanss

> _(...) Który brać?_ 
> 
> 
> Nie trzeba długo się zastanawiać, parametry jakościowe spadają /wystarczy je porównać z archiwalnymi/.
> Poniżej podaję dla porównania parametry styropianów. Minimalnej wagi NIGDZIE NIE PODAJE SWISSPOR oraz TERMOORGANIKA   
> 
> SWISSPOR:
> LAMBDA MAX fasada  -lambda 0,031              T1-L2-W2-Sb5-P5-*BS115*-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR100*
> LAMBDA PLUS fasada- 0,033 [W/mK]              T1-L2-W2-Sb5-P5-*BS75*- DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-*TR80*
> ...


Co to jest ten *BS* i *TR* **

----------


## fighter1983

> Co to jest ten *BS* i *TR* **


BS - Poziom wytrzymałości na zginanie wyrazony w kPa
TR - Wytrzymałość na rozciąganie siłą prostopadłą do powierzchni czołowych wyrazony w kPa
Te parametry każdy producent chemii budowlanej (kleje do styro, siatki, siatki, gruntu, i tynku) okresla w swoich aprobatach. 
W skrocie - jak kupisz byle jaki styropian, i super kleje i tynki... a cos sie stanie... to jestes w czarnej.... bo styropian nie spelnia wymagan aprobaty technicznej. Ilu wykonawcow juz na tym poleglo... ojoj...
z GraMar sie nie zgodze:
Termonium Plus 0,031 - bardzo tanie w tej chwili i spelnia wymagania wiekszosci AT producentow. Ale oczywiscie Austrotherm moze byc - spoko

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy zwracać uwage np na usunięcie z listy "Gwarantowany Styropian" ?
> 
> http://www.gwarantowanystyropian.pl/uczestnicy/lista/historia-uczestnictwa-w-programie-2010-2014/
> 
> Jestem prawie zdecydowany na termoorganikę. Jednak ona nie posiada oznakowań minimalnej wagi. To chyba jedyne kryterium którym "Kowalski" może sprawdzić "jakość"


ooo witam potencjalnego klienta  :smile:  
niekoniecznie waga moze byc wyznacznikiem, jezeli ktos chcialby oszukac wage - to ja oszuka. niekoniecznie dodajac "wiecej cukru w cukrze" 
Ja na takie stowarzyszenia "gwarantowany styropian" patrze jak na fundacje wszelkiego typu. Co to za instytucja wgle jest ... nie zaglebialem sie w to, ale moze warto podrazyc temat czym jest znak "gwarantowany styropian" i to cale stowarzyszenie. 
Ja powaznie nie wiem - nie zaglebialem sie w temat, bo taki "znaczek" ktory zostal zastrzezony jako znak firmowy i dobry marketing... i okaze sie ze pod tym znaczkiem nic sie nie kryje poza firma, ktora to ten znaczek ladnie sprzedala producentom eps zerowym niemalze nakladem pracy. 
Jezeli to stowarzyszenie dziala inaczej - prosze mnie wyprowadzic z bledu  :smile: 

Az zajrzalem... wszystko jasno opisane: regulamin przystapienia - wraz z zalacznikami... 
przeczytac i wiadomo co oznacza znaczek i to, ze firma jest / nie jest uczestnikiem programu 
http://www.gwarantowanystyropian.pl/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Regulamin-z-poprawkami-przyj%C4%99tymi-11-06-2014-wersja-jednolita.pdf

Taki... "Płatny Profil" dla producentow styropianu  :smile:  
Cos tam pewnie trzeba zaplacic za uczestnictwo lub uzywanie znaku... w sumie... robi sie to samo co sie robilo do tej pory, a moze z tego tytulu cos tam sprzedaz wzrosnie  :smile:  i skoro ktos jest.. uczestnikiem... to musi spelnic wymagania wagi styropianu. okreslone w zalacznikach nr 3 i 4 powyzszego regulaminu  :smile:  

Tylko ze wlasnie... poczytac trzeba nudny regulamin - tak samo jak z pytaniem o BS i TR - nudna karte techniczna  :smile:  albo chociaz opis  :smile:

----------


## mxxxx

> Ale skoro pisza wlasnie ze staly jest opor cieplny to chyba nie robia tego "na wydrę"


przecież ulotka marketingowa do tego właśnie służy żeby walić _na wydrę_ a nuż coś się przyklei



> Bede miec za 2 tyg technikow magikow od pira u siebie to dopytam jak to z tym jest


zapytaj chłopaków o atesty i certyfikaty, zapytaj czym spieniają piankę, zakazanym freonem czy łatwopalnym pentanem, albo zapytaj jak to jest z tą wymaganą gazoszczelną kanapką z blachy żeby chronić gazy spieniające przed ucieczką

stawiam dolary przeciwko orzechom że już przy atestach wymiękną, bo tam czarno na białym 0,043
http://www.termavit-izolacje.pl/file...ata%200810.pdf

----------


## GraMar

> Co to jest ten *BS* i *TR* **


http://estyropian.pl/porady/oznaczen...styropianowych
*
Porady - Oznaczenia płyt styropianowych.*
Oznaczenia styropianu

Oznaczenia płyt styropianowych na przestrzeni czasu uległy znaczącym zmianom. Niebawem znajdą się na folii opakowaniowej, Deklaracjach Zgodności i fakturach. Poniżej przedstawiam nowe oznaczenia i ich odpowiedniki wg "starej" normy:
"Nowe" oznaczenia	"Stare" oznaczenia
EPS 50 - 042 SZCZELINA 	FS 12
EPS 70 - 040 FASADA 	FS 15
EPS 80 - 038 FASADA 	FS 15
EPS 100 - 038 DACH/PODŁOGA 	FS 20
EPS 200 - 036 DACH/PODŁOGA/PARKING 	FS 30
EPS 250 - 036 PODŁOGA/PARKING 	FS 40
EPS 80 - 040 PŁYTY WARSTWOWE Z OKŁADZINAMI METALOWYMI 	FS 15
EPS 80 - 038 PŁYTY WARSTWOWE Z OKŁADZNAMI Z PAPY - DACHY 	FS15

Na opakowaniach, znajdziecie Państwo również zakodowane parametry minimalne, które muszą być spełnione przez płyty styropianowe i dla poszczególnych typów wyglądają one następująco:

EPS 50-042 SZCZELINA
EPS EN 13163 T1-L1-W1-S1-P2-BS75-CS(10)50-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)3
EPS 70-040 FASADA
EPS EN 13163 T2-L2-W2-S2-P3-BS115-CS(10)70-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100
EPS 100-038 DACH/PODŁOGA
EPS EN 13163 T1-L1-W1-S1-P3-BS150-CS(10)100-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)2-DLT(1)5

Wyjaśnienie oznaczeń (dla EPS 50-042 SZCZELINA)
EPS - skrót nazwy styropianu;
EN 13 163 - numer normy;
T - tolerancja grubości (+/-  mm);
L - tolerancja długości (+/- mm);
W - tolerancja szerokości (+/-  mm);
S - tolerancja prostokątności (+/-  mm);
P - tolerancja płaskości (+/- mm);
BS- wytrzymałość na zginanie;
CS - naprężenie ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym;
DS(N)- stabilność wymiarowa w warunkach laboratoryjnych;
DS - stabilność wymiarowa w określonej temperaturze i wilgotności;
TR - wytrzymałość na rozciąganie prostopadle do powierzchni czołowych;
DLT - odkształcenie przy określonym obciążeniu ściskającym i temperaturze;
Symbole 042, 040, 038, 036 [W/mK] - oznaczają maksymalne wartości współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła (lambda);

NP:
http://www.knauf-industries.pl/produ...herm--31-.html

----------


## fighter1983

GraMar link Ci w stopce nie dziala... chyba wylaczyli strone  :big tongue:

----------


## GraMar

... i tak to długo znosili....

----------


## fighter1983

Do 6 lutego 2015r
http://astrobud.pl/pl/promotions/1/full

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Czym w praktyce różni się styropian robiony ze zmielonych "odpadów" i ponownie uformowany od "nowego" ?
Jedna z firm produkujących w naszej okolicy mieli styropian a potem go ponownie formuje ..

----------


## fighter1983

> Czym w praktyce różni się styropian robiony ze zmielonych "odpadów" i ponownie uformowany od "nowego" ?
> Jedna z firm produkujących w naszej okolicy mieli styropian a potem go ponownie formuje ..


Generalnie styropian produkuje sie z granulatu styropianowego i dodatku regranulatu.
Granulat nasi producenci wszyscy chyba kupuja w jednym miejscu  :smile:  w firmie Synthos SA, natomiast grafitowy wymaga dodania produktów BASFa.
To sa dane sprzed 2-3 lat, nie aktualizowalem, jezeli sie cos zmienilo - to sorry  :smile:  ale nie bede sledzic caly czas jak sie produkuje styropian. 
No i teraz regranulat - czyli wlasnie przemielony juz co najmniej raz styropian dodaje sie do granulatu i poddaje procesowi spienienia. Czyli jest to swego rodzaju recykling styropianu. 
Z tego co pamietam - dodanie odpowiedniej ilosci (procentowo) regranulatu KORZYSTNIE wplywalo na ktorys z parametrow styropianu, chyba (ale to chyba na (CS) ) . Przeholowanie w jedna lub druga strone ze stosunkiem zawartosci granulet do regranulat niekorzystnie wplywalo na produkt koncowy. 

Odpowiedz napisana z "glowy" z info sprzed 2-3 lat, wiec jezeli gdzies sie pomylilem, prosze mnie skorygowac.

----------


## kwasniak

> Do 6 lutego 2015r
> http://astrobud.pl/pl/promotions/1/full


I teraz nie wiem Swisspor czy Termoorganika  :smile:

----------


## kwasniak

Staram się obliczyć koszt materiałów na 1m2 w systemie Caparol ile trzeba dodać do norm jakie są podane w ulotce czy 15% wystarczy ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Staram się obliczyć koszt materiałów na 1m2 w systemie Caparol ile trzeba dodać do norm jakie są podane w ulotce czy 15% wystarczy ?


a po co sie z tym meczysz?
wrzuc mi w maila

----------


## kwasniak

> a po co sie z tym meczysz?
> wrzuc mi w maila


Kiedyś pisałem ale przeszło bez echa może dlatego bo pytałem się o mineralny  :tongue: 

Zaraz napiszę.

----------


## fighter1983

> Kiedyś pisałem ale przeszło bez echa może dlatego bo pytałem się o mineralny 
> 
> Zaraz napiszę.


Niekoniecznie, mogles po prostu trafic w moj albo "mega zarobiony okres" i przeoczylem. 
albo w "faze wakacji" kiedy to maile i telefony schodza na 18-sty plan  :smile:

----------


## aiki

A mogłem tydzień lub dwa poczekać  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> A mogłem tydzień lub dwa poczekać


Panie Arku - nie wiedzialem, ale chyba mowilem, ze tego nie wie nikt  :smile:  Luty jest pod znakiem zapytania. 
Poprosze o feedback z transakcji w http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...77#post6391377

----------


## aiki

> A mogłem tydzień lub dwa poczekać


To taki żart był  :smile:  To moja decyzja była o zakupie więc jest ok.
Odbije sobie na styro na podłogi hihi

----------


## fighter1983

> To taki żart był  To moja decyzja była o zakupie więc jest ok.
> Odbije sobie na styro na podłogi hihi



Jezeli ogladal Pan "Uprowadzona" to to mowi wszystko  :smile:  oczywiscie jest to zart  :smile:  
Dziekuje za wpis w "opiniach" wlasnie przeczytalem.
Jako wykonawca nie jestem tani - nie mam byc - swiadcze uslugi w zakresie handlu i wykonawstwa na takim wlasnie poziomie na jakim zostal Pan obsluzony przy zamowieniu. 
Jezeli chodzi o wykonanie - prosze pytac  :smile:  mam yterminy na 2015 rok jeszcze, moze nie na wiosne, ale latem - spox.
Co ciekawe - gdybysmy sie dogadali do tej fry ktora Pan zaplacil wystawiam korekte i fakturuje na 8% Vat towar+robocizna. wiec jakies 1200? sumarycznie in+ ?

----------


## GraMar

> z GraMar sie nie zgodze:
> Termonium Plus 0,031 - bardzo tanie w tej chwili i spelnia wymagania wiekszosci AT producentow. Ale oczywiscie Austrotherm moze byc - spoko


Mam 320 mkw ściany zewn, grafit, grubość 14 cm (licząc tak razem płaszczyznę, z otworami) i pomyłka dużo mnie kosztowałaby. 
Jest jedno ale: nigdzie w dokumentacji TerOr nie znalazłam wagi związanej z danym styro, poza tym ma najniższą BS z 0,031 w/w.

----------


## fighter1983

> Mam 320 mkw ściany zewn, grafit, grubość 14 cm (licząc tak razem płaszczyznę, z otworami) i pomyłka dużo mnie kosztowałaby. 
> Jest jedno ale: nigdzie w dokumentacji TerOr nie znalazłam wagi związanej z danym styro, poza tym ma najniższą BS z 0,031 w/w.


jest: http://termoorganika.pl/sites/defaul...yjna%20EPS.pdf 
tylko w mega rozstrzale, bo tu dla wszystkich produktow  :smile:  od 9-33kg /m3  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Jaką grubość styropianu się stosuje do węgarków wokoło drzwi i okien? 
Może potrzebny twardszy, np grafit podłoga?

----------


## fotohobby

> Mam 320 mkw ściany zewn, grafit, grubość 14 cm (licząc tak razem płaszczyznę, z otworami) i pomyłka dużo mnie kosztowałaby. 
> Jest jedno ale: nigdzie w dokumentacji TerOr nie znalazłam wagi związanej z danym styro, poza tym ma najniższą BS z 0,031 w/w.


Akurat przy tych producentach, ktorych dane przytoczylaś, nie można mowic o "pomyłce".
Ja używalem grafitu Austrotherm i Swisspor i większych różnic nie widziałem, fighter pracuje z Knaufem i TO, a on szajsu nie sprzedaje.

----------


## GraMar

Knaufa mam na podłogach, cudeńko, kanciki jak zyletki, równiusieńki.

----------


## fighter1983

> Akurat przy tych producentach, ktorych dane przytoczylaś, nie można mowic o "pomyłce".
> Ja używalem grafitu Austrotherm i Swisspor i większych różnic nie widziałem, fighter pracuje z Knaufem i TO, a on szajsu nie sprzedaje.


Dzieki  :smile:  Austrotherm tez mam  :smile:  

Co do szajsu.... no coz... nie wolno mi tego mowic .. no wiadomo, ale sytuacja na rynku lokalnym - czlowiek przeniosl sie z Warszawy do Sierpca zmusila mnie do tego, ze wprowadzam wlasnie alternatywny "_dobry bo tani_" system docieplen  :smile:  juz powoli sie pojawia na mojej stronie, a w marcu - wjezdza mieszalnik, 24 tony klejów (pol na pol, i autko "mokrych") i lecimy ... W tym momencie bede musial mowic tak:
1 - Caparol jest dobry* i* tani (NQG za c.a300zl za wiaderko tynku) 
2 - ten alternatywny tynk silikonowy jest dobry *BO* tani  (130zl za wiaderko tynku)

w obu przypadkach powiem prawde  :smile:  
na temat alternatywnego producenta - nie zadawac pytan  :smile:  kupowac.... podejscie stricte z marketu  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Jaką grubość styropianu się stosuje do węgarków wokoło drzwi i okien? 
> Może potrzebny twardszy, np grafit podłoga?


2-3cm... zalezy. mozesz dac twardszy, nie zaszkodzi, a tego raptem kilka m2 potrzebujesz.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jaką grubość styropianu się stosuje do węgarków wokoło drzwi i okien? 
> Może potrzebny twardszy, np grafit podłoga?


To zalezy, jak daleko od ram masz styropian fasadowy i jak bardzo chcesz je mieć zakryte.
Ja stosowałem 5 cm podłogowego grafiitu ze SWISSPOR

----------


## GraMar

A może przypadkiem masz taką fotkę, jak to wygląda, jak to się kładzie? Pod lekkim kątem czy 90o?   :smile: 
Dzięki


Styro zaczął drożeć!!!!, -bo zapewne zapasy w fabrycznych magazynach wyszły i zapełniają je na wiosnę oraz złotówką można zaraz będzie buty ocieplać  :bash: 





> To zalezy, jak daleko od ram masz styropian fasadowy i jak bardzo chcesz je mieć zakryte.
> Ja stosowałem 5 cm podłogowego grafiitu ze SWISSPOR

----------


## kwasniak

Fighter dostawa potwierdzona styropian będzie w ten poniedziałek  :smile:   :smile:  Nawet mogłem sobie auto wybrać jakie ma przyjechać. Takie zakupy aż miło robić  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> A może przypadkiem masz taką fotkę, jak to wygląda, jak to się kładzie? Pod lekkim kątem czy 90o?  
> Dzięki


Proszę
Przed:


Po:


Oczywiscie, to inne okno  :wink:  Te pierwsze jest bez rolet i ciepłego parapetu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter dostawa potwierdzona styropian będzie w ten poniedziałek   Nawet mogłem sobie auto wybrać jakie ma przyjechać. Takie zakupy aż miło robić


Ciesze sie  :smile:  poprosilem o dostawe na 26 bo przejscie miesiaca, fry zaliczkowe itd... bleach.... niefajnie  :smile:  
A to ze mogles wybrac samochod - spoko  :smile:  
Czekam kiedy to w Termoorganice bedzie mozna wybierac czy ma przyjechac mezczyzna czy kobieta, blondynka czy brunetka  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> Proszę/.../
> 
> Oczywiscie, to inne okno  Te pierwsze jest bez rolet i ciepłego parapetu.


Buziaki,  pięknie zrobione; a na całej elewacji jaki masz styropian?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Na elewacji Austrotherm, węgarki Swisspor podłogowy- zostało trochę po zrobieniu podłogówki.. 
Obydwa 0.031.

----------


## Hanss

*fighter1983*  jak wyglądają ceny TO podłoga 031 i dla porównania fasada i podłoga z Austrotherm - wszystko 031
Pytam bo jestem zainteresowany zakupem, a na stronie tylko ceny fasad z TO...Dziękuję

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983*  jak wyglądają ceny TO podłoga 031 i dla porównania fasada i podłoga z Austrotherm - wszystko 031
> Pytam bo jestem zainteresowany zakupem, a na stronie tylko ceny fasad z TO...Dziękuję


TERMONIUM dach podłoga - 168netto/m3
Austrotherm EPS DACH/PODŁOGA PREMIUM - 173netto/m3
do 6 lutego w TO, Austrotherm - nie wiem do kiedy

----------


## Hanss

> TERMONIUM dach podłoga - 168netto/m3
> Austrotherm EPS DACH/PODŁOGA PREMIUM - 173netto/m3
> do 6 lutego w TO, Austrotherm - nie wiem do kiedy


A fasada z Austrotherm 031?
Te ceny to już z frezem? :cool: 

A tak na marginesie Ktoś bardzo chwalił 
KNAUF  EXPERT THERM EXPERT 031 pisał, że krawędzie jak żyleta 
to prawda, że jest on 3w1 fasada/dach/podłoga
masz go?

----------


## GraMar

> Knaufa mam na podłogach, cudeńko, kanciki jak zyletki, równiusieńki.


Pisałam o tym Knaufie podłogowym, nawet wszystkie płyty w każdej paczce sygnowane-kupowałam 35 m3 o grubości 5 cm i 10cm.
W październiku 2013r płaciłam 185 zł/brutto m3.
http://www.knauf-industries.pl/produ...dloga--37.html

----------


## fighter1983

> A fasada z Austrotherm 031?
> Te ceny to już z frezem?
> 
> A tak na marginesie Ktoś bardzo chwalił 
> KNAUF  EXPERT THERM EXPERT 031 pisał, że krawędzie jak żyleta 
> to prawda, że jest on 3w1 fasada/dach/podłoga
> masz go?


bez frezu..no kidding.. za frez 5 lub 6 zl netto/m3

Knauf Therm EXPERT Fasada/Dach/Podłoga EPS 70 Xtherm 031 - 164 do 150km od Adamowic lub 166 powyzej 150km od Adamowic (do 250km) 
Mam. Mam top 3 jakosciowo Knauf Asutrotherm, Organika  i jeden... dobry bo tani  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Austrotherm EPS 031 FASSADA PREMIUM - 163 netto/m3

----------


## Hanss

> bez frezu..no kidding.. za frez 5 lub 6 zl netto/m3
> 
> Knauf Therm EXPERT Fasada/Dach/Podłoga EPS 70 Xtherm 031 - 164 do 150km od Adamowic lub 166 powyzej 150km od Adamowic (do 250km) 
> Mam. Mam top 3 jakosciowo Knauf Asutrotherm, Organika  i jeden... dobry bo tani


A jak mam z Adamowic 280km, to przywiozą?
A ten TOP3 to kolejność losowa? :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> A jak mam z Adamowic 280km, to przywiozą?
> A ten TOP3 to kolejność losowa?


teoretycznie podnosza cene jezeli jest dalej niz 250km od zakladu produkcyjnego (Adamowice) (Wroclaw - nie ma tan grafitow) ale... to tez zalezy  :big tongue:  do cormac np (Gdansk) pojechalo bez doplat. to takie "plynne" jest  :smile: 
Termoorganika ze wzdledu na duza ilosc zakladow produkcyjnych jest po prostu mega wygodna logistycznie.
co do jakosci: parametry baaardzo zblizone, to czy plyta jest krzywa czy prosta nie zalezy od nikogo  :smile:  jak masz pecha i ma przyjechac "banan" to przyjedzie. W zasadzie najmniej "bananów" bylo w Knaufie w tym sezonie. 
Austrotherm ma z kolei najbardziej wysrubowana norme plaskosci - ta wlasnie norma odpowiada za to czy plyta jest bananem czy nie,z tego co pamietam: w knaufie i organice +-10mm w austro: +-5mm

----------


## fighter1983

> Pisałam o tym Knaufie podłogowym, nawet wszystkie płyty w każdej paczce sygnowane-kupowałam 35 m3 o grubości 5 cm i 10cm.
> W październiku 2013r płaciłam 185 zł/brutto m3.
> http://www.knauf-industries.pl/products,product,186,knauf-therm-tech-dachpodloga--37.html


no ten teraz jest po ok 171 brutto/m3 (139 netto)

----------


## kwasniak

[IMG][/IMG]










Styropian dojechał na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda dobrze jest równy. Na opakowaniu jest też tabela z wagą. Postaram się zważyć paczkę w weekend.

----------


## fighter1983

> Styropian dojechał na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda dobrze jest równy. Na opakowaniu jest też tabela z wagą. Postaram się zważyć paczkę w weekend.


no wyglada ladnie  :smile:  a czy jest prosty to sie okaze na scianie. Oby...

----------


## GraMar

> no wyglada ladnie  a czy jest prosty to sie okaze na scianie. Oby...


Jest czasami takie same trzy partie różniące się parametrami, wyglądają identycznie a trzeba się dokładnie przyjrzeć na parametry.
Może u Ciebie jest taka cena tego 80, lambda 0,037-nigdzie tak niskiej nie było nawet przed podwyżką.

Ja rozcięłabym tę folię aby go nie wygięło! Chyba nic teraz nie będziesz robił i niech te chemikalia wywietrzeją. :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

> Jest czasami takie same trzy partie różniące się parametrami, wyglądają identycznie a trzeba się dokładnie przyjrzeć na parametry.
> Może u Ciebie jest taka cena tego 80, lambda 0,037-nigdzie tak niskiej nie było nawet przed podwyżką.
> 
> Ja rozcięłabym tę folię aby go nie wygięło! Chyba nic teraz nie będziesz robił i niech te chemikalia wywietrzeją.


ale przed jaka podwyzka? poki co od pazdziernika 2014 do stycznia 2015 cena styropianu idzie w dol... Aktualne ceny do 6 lutego(musi wyjechac z fabryki do 6 lutego) 
A to co jest w srodku - to juz gwarantuje Termoorganika. 
Ja co najwyzej moge skladac reklamacje w imieniu klienta.  Poki co jeszcze styropianu nie produkuje.

----------


## GraMar

> Poki co jeszcze styropianu nie produkuje.


Rozkręcisz się, powodzenia :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

tak sobie wrzuce  :big tongue:

----------


## link2jack

Jak wygląda z ceną wełny? Też spada?

----------


## combo

Podaje ceny netto które ja mam w mazowieckim:

Termoorganika podłoga Silver 037  135 zł / m3 
Termoorganika fasada Gold 038     124 zł / m3
Ursa DF 32 gr. 15 cm 16,65 zł / m2   

Jak widać ceny idą w dół chociaż wełna w lutym ma być droższa o ok 4-8%.

----------


## GraMar

> tak sobie wrzuce


A jakiej głębokości jest frezowanie?   U Kwasniaka piękny ten styropian, ciekawe jaką wagę trzyma?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> Podaje ceny netto które ja mam w mazowieckim:
> 
> Termoorganika podłoga Silver 037  135 zł / m3 
> Termoorganika fasada Gold 038     124 zł / m3
> Ursa DF 32 gr. 15 cm 16,65 zł / m2   
> 
> Jak widać ceny idą w dół chociaż wełna w lutym ma być droższa o ok 4-8%.


W Grodzisku Mazowieckim ??
Na którym składzie te ceny ?

----------


## combo

Ceny w takiej warszawskiej hurtowni. Wszystko od nich biorę i przywożą mi do Grodziska. Na pewno nie w autopolu :- bo to zdziercy. Jak chcesz możemy zamówić większa ilość za jednym razem ;- bo ja zamawiam na początku lutego

----------


## link2jack

> Ceny w takiej warszawskiej hurtowni. Wszystko od nich biorę i przywożą mi do Grodziska. Na pewno nie w autopolu :- bo to zdziercy. Jak chcesz możemy zamówić większa ilość za jednym razem ;- bo ja zamawiam na początku lutego


Dajcie znać na priv co konkretnie chcecie zamawiać, może się dołączę...

----------


## laskim

Do mnie dotarł dziś styropian 031 z Austrotherm fasadowy i podłogowy. Płyty równiutkie, waga powyżej deklarowanej  :smile:  Jestem zadowolony z wyboru. Dzięki fighter za szybka dostawę.

----------


## fighter1983

> Podaje ceny netto które ja mam w mazowieckim:
> 
> Termoorganika podłoga Silver 037  135 zł / m3 
> Termoorganika fasada Gold 038     124 zł / m3


No to te pozycje mam nizej  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Do mnie dotarł dziś styropian 031 z Austrotherm fasadowy i podłogowy. Płyty równiutkie, waga powyżej deklarowanej  Jestem zadowolony z wyboru. Dzięki fighter za szybka dostawę.


Dziekuje za udana transakcje  :smile:  Pamietam jeszcze welny mam wycenic? 0,034 tam bylo? znajde i odezwe sie we wtorek (w pon mnie niestety nie ma)

----------


## combo

> No to te pozycje mam nizej


No właśnie nie wiem jak to zrobiłeś ze masz tak tanio termoorganike gdyby jeszcze m2 robocizny był tańszy  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

> No właśnie nie wiem jak to zrobiłeś ze masz tak tanio termoorganike gdyby jeszcze m2 robocizny był tańszy


Nie można mieć wszystkiego  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> No właśnie nie wiem jak to zrobiłeś ze masz tak tanio termoorganike gdyby jeszcze m2 robocizny był tańszy


no sa na to sposoby  :smile:  
a co do robocizny - w Sierpcu tu gdzie urzeduje sa "firmy" ktore robia po 18-20zł/m2 za kompletne docieplenie  :smile:  to moze z nimi sie dogadaj  :smile:  bedziesz miec mega taniego wykonawce. Tyle ze ja za nich nie odpowiadam.
Poza tym patrz na cene m2 gotowej elewacji a nie skladowe. Bo normalna firma robi umowa, materiał netto +robocizna netto i to na 8% VAT bez zadnych "doliczen" i z rzeczywistego zuzycia materialow.

----------


## kwasniak

> A jakiej głębokości jest frezowanie?   U Kwasniaka piękny ten styropian, ciekawe jaką wagę trzyma?


Dziś zabiorę wagę na budowę.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dziś zabiorę wagę na budowę.


no sam jestem ciekaw co tam wyjdzie  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

pewnie będzie ok.

----------


## kwasniak

Paczka 0,3m3 waży 5kg czyli m3 16,5kg  :smile:  na opakowaniu jest napisane nie mniej niż 13,5 kg.

----------


## fighter1983

> Paczka 0,3m3 waży 5kg czyli m3 16,5kg  na opakowaniu jest napisane nie mniej niż 13,5 kg.


2:17 - JEST SIŁA! i nie ma piiiiiii  :smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8489iFJ4nD0#t=02m17s

----------


## stabilo

> 2:17 - JEST SIŁA! i nie ma piiiiiii 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8489iFJ4nD0#t=02m17s



Ciekaw jestem jak wypada konkurencja, czy ktoś warzył

----------


## stabilo

przekleiłem nie chcący hardcora, oczywiście miałem na myśli warzenie styropianu, i jak wypada waga styropianu konkurencji

----------


## fighter1983

zamowienia przyjmuje do godziny 11:00  6 lutego. 
Po tej godzinie - wg nowego cennika - bo juz nie zdaze. 
standardowo - na ostatnia chwile dzisiaj wysylalem zamowienia do Termoorganiki...

----------


## link2jack

Czyli podwyżki?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyli podwyżki?


nie wiem, jutro dostane cennik na luty 06 - marzec 06 - ale: 
1 - zbliza sie sezon
2 - cena ropy podobna
3 - cena dolara w gore, a barylki ropy kupuje sie w $ wiec....
obstawiam ze cyknie w gore - ale nie wiem  :smile:  
aktualnie: 
0,032 - 146netto/m3
0,031 - 156netto/m3

----------


## hajnel

> Ciekaw jestem jak wypada konkurencja, czy ktoś warzył


Bautherm 0,032 ok. 4,5kg paczka

----------


## link2jack

> Bautherm 0,032 ok. 4,5kg paczka


Neotherm? Jaka cena?

----------


## hajnel

Nie Neotherm ale Bautherm cena ok 135 m3 miesiąc temu

----------


## link2jack

Rozumiem że podałeś kwote netto

----------


## rustin

Jeszcze zdążyłem kupić w dobrej cenie.
Od fighter1983 20m3 termoorganiki gold po 148,83zł. Nie powiem ,że bez strachu bo trzeba było gotówkę przelać z góry i na wtorek ma być transport. Mam nadzieję ,że wszystko będzie ok  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Jeszcze zdążyłem kupić w dobrej cenie.
> Od fighter1983 20m3 termoorganiki gold po 148,83zł. Nie powiem ,że bez strachu bo trzeba było gotówkę przelać z góry i na wtorek ma być transport. Mam nadzieję ,że wszystko będzie ok


Będzie dobrze  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Będzie dobrze


Bedzie normalnie... trzeba bylo napisac "nie przyjedzie!" zawsze sie spoznia po 3 miesiace etc  :smile:  

rustin jeszcze sie pochwalil, ze 20m3 udalo sie zawiezc gdzies na koniec swiata - ponizej min log. dla dostawy  :smile:  i reka zadrzala przed kliknieciem przedplaty na 3k pln ;P a w tym watku sa tacy co przelewali po 20k plus.... no ale rozumiem - na roznych ludzi sie trafia.

Organika spi - nie przyslali nowych cennikow  :smile:  
Czyli obowiazuje stary  :smile:

----------


## rustin

Dla mnie 3k to też dużo  :smile:  Dobra, uspokoiliście mnie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Dla mnie 3k to też dużo  Dobra, uspokoiliście mnie


i cale szczescie... bo bys mial struty weekend  :smile:  chill :v

----------


## EWBUD

no i dałeś się złapać.....zapłaciłeś z góry? hmm....
Nie przyjedzie....zawsze się spóżnia 3 m-ce - ja zamówienia na swoje budowy robię na 4 miechy wcześniej, żeby dał radę się wyrobić...
 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> no i dałeś się złapać.....zapłaciłeś z góry? hmm....
> Nie przyjedzie....zawsze się spóżnia 3 m-ce - ja zamówienia na swoje budowy robię na 4 miechy wcześniej, żeby dał radę się wyrobić...


:v no to teraz zawijamy firme, kasuje profil na FM, lacznie z Płatnym Profilem, sprzedajemy plac, budynek, towar jeszcze nie wiem co z nim zrobimy, ludzi out, firmy wspolpracujace out i pedzimy przebalowac 3k pln  :smile:  i niech sie rustin martwi  :smile: 
BTW w tej sytuacji Piotrek jak sie dogadam z tym Twoim kuzynem to nie wiem czy mu przedplate na 60k zrobimy za kazde auto xps ktory mi teraz potrzebny  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> :v no to teraz zawijamy firme, kasuje profil na FM, lacznie z Płatnym Profilem, sprzedajemy plac, budynek, towar jeszcze nie wiem co z nim zrobimy, ludzi out, firmy wspolpracujace out i pedzimy przebalowac 3k pln  i niech sie rustin martwi 
> BTW w tej sytuacji Piotrek jak sie dogadam z tym Twoim kuzynem to nie wiem czy mu przedplate na 60k zrobimy za kazde auto xps ktory mi teraz potrzebny


No, 3 tys. już masz...
 :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

a towar wezmę....od syndyka......
 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> No, 3 tys. już masz...


nie mam  :smile:  
dostalem:
*potwierdzenie zlecenia realizacji przelewu* 
a nie:
*potwierdzenie przelewu* 

czyli jeszcze rustin moze wycofac ta dyspozycje w banku  :smile:  wiec nie mow hop... ale zeby nie miec w glowie zamowienia, bo mozna zapomniec - w piatek juz puscilem zamowienie do TO.

----------


## rustin

I po co te złośliwości ?  :tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

> I po co te złośliwości ?


Ale jakie zlosliwosci?
Przeciez my sobie tylko żartujemy, a ze tam ziarno prawdy jest zawsze to szczegol. 

Swoja droga ja Cie rozumiem w jakis tam sposob, ale c'mon ... bez przesady... 
poza tym zawsze mozesz u mnie np skorzystac z opcji zakupu przez sklep na stronie i skorzystac z ubezpieczenia PayU (kazda transakcja do 10k pln) oplacona przez PayU jest objeta ich programem ochrony kupujacych. 
Jak masz wiekszy zakup: robisz kilka transakcji do 10k pln kazda i jak ja nie dostarcze bo jestem oszustem - to PayU S.A. zwroci za mnie kase  :smile:  

Tyle ze operator pobiera ode mnie 2,9% prowizji... a ja za to  przy styropianie nei zamierzam placic ... bo tam nie ma marzy na tym zupelnie... i te 2,9% to juz jest strata a nie minimalny zysk wiec sklep obciaza kupujacego korzystajacego z tej formy platnosci w stosunku 50/50

----------


## fighter1983

Wlasnie : Szanowni Forumowicze 
w mojej stopce jest link do opinii o fighter1983 - poprosze o wpisanie tych ktorzy sa juz "po transakcji" czy to po elewacji , czy chociazby dostawie styropianu z tego watku  :smile:  "
Opinie o fighter1983 Poznaj opinie Forumowiczów
moze na przyszlosc sie przyda 
*rustin* Ciebie w szczegolnosci prosze o komentarz po dostawie  :smile:

----------


## Sala

Witam,
I jak ceny styropianu po podwyżce w TERMOORGANICE?
Dużo się zmieniło (dla 0,031; 0,032; 0,03 :cool: ?

----------


## pannawlosciach

Kupować taniej nie będzie??::: :smile:  Tańsze centy ropy i styropian tańszy.

----------


## link2jack

Jak widać na stronie astrobud'u cena brutto podskoczyła +5,38zł

----------


## fighter1983

> Jak widać na stronie astrobud'u cena brutto podskoczyła +5,38zł


nie mam nadal cennikow termoorganiki, czyli w zasadzie obowiazuje stary cennik, a moja strona dziala tak, ze 6 lutego miala zmienic sie cena, to sklep 6 lutego ceny podniosl. Pomimo tego ze obowiazuja stare, ale nie moge jej obnizyc, bo jezeli dostane cennik na maila - a ceny w sklepie beda nizsze niz te w cenniku - bede miec problem. 
poki co ew. pytac prosze mailowo lub telefonicznie.

----------


## fighter1983

> nie mam nadal cennikow termoorganiki, czyli w zasadzie obowiazuje stary cennik, a moja strona dziala tak, ze 6 lutego miala zmienic sie cena, to sklep 6 lutego ceny podniosl. Pomimo tego ze obowiazuja stare, ale nie moge jej obnizyc, bo jezeli dostane cennik na maila - a ceny w sklepie beda nizsze niz te w cenniku - bede miec problem. 
> poki co ew. pytac prosze mailowo lub telefonicznie.


mam nowe ceny...
no i mi teraz glupio.. zwlaszcza ze sam na swoje podpisane realizacje kupilem styropian.
Postaram sie aby to co jeszcze nie wyjechalo bylo taniej dla tych, ktorzy zamowienia maja niezrealizowane a zlozone, nie wiem czy to mi sie uda.
Nowe ceny dostalem nizsze, ale dla mojego rejonu. moj rejon to teren dzialania przypisanego dla mnie dyr. regionu - Luisa.

dzisiaj zaktualizuje ceny na mojej stronie i dam znac.

----------


## Hanss

A ceny dla reszty PL kiedy? :big grin:  Poproszę dla Kuj.-Pom. :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> A ceny dla reszty Polski Poproszę do Kuj.-Pom.


dla reszty Polski poprosze specyfikacje:
rodzaj, ilosc, grubosc
i kod pocztowy z danymi do dostawy
i to na maila 
----
2 opcja prosze sobie "wyklikac" na mojej stronie co potrzebne, nie zwracajac uwagi na ceny i w uwagach zamowienia wpisac dane do dostawy, a w samym sklepie zaznaczyc "odbior wlasny" - to mi bardzo ulatwia zycie, bo wsyztsko ze sklepu integruje sie z moim programem sprzedazowo magazynowym - wiec sobie tylko poprawiam sposob dostawy i ceny dla danego wojewodztwa i moge to przeslac w formie pliku z WF-maga w pdf (oferta, proforma, specyfikacja realizacji, faktura itd)

----------


## link2jack

Jak zatem wyglądają te ceny?

----------


## fighter1983

> Jak zatem wyglądają te ceny?


dzisiaj walka z TO byla o ceny dla zamowien zlozonych przed nowym cennikiem a realizowanych po, do tego biezace sprawy,
Nie moge jeszcze wstawic cen na strone, moge podac ewentualnie na szybko, *dla mojego rejonu*:
0,031 Fasada 151 netto/m3
0,032 Fasada 141 netto/m3

----------


## tobiaszt

> dzisiaj walka z TO byla o ceny dla zamowien zlozonych przed nowym cennikiem a realizowanych po, do tego biezace sprawy,
> Nie moge jeszcze wstawic cen na strone, moge podac ewentualnie na szybko, *dla mojego rejonu*:
> 0,031 Fasada 151 netto/m3
> 0,032 Fasada 141 netto/m3


Czy wiadomo coś już o cenach dla innych regionów ? Kiedy zmienią się ceny na stronie internetowej ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy wiadomo coś już o cenach dla innych regionów ? Kiedy zmienią się ceny na stronie internetowej ?


odp na mailu

----------


## xxLukasz

Witam. Wysłałem również pytanie na maila odnośnie cen. Proszę w wolnej chwili o odpowiedz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam. Wysłałem również pytanie na maila odnośnie cen. Proszę w wolnej chwili o odpowiedz.
> Pozdrawiam


juz zapytalem o ten region, jutro powinna byc odp

----------


## kamihi

Wiadomo jaka cyfra za ten styropian grafitowy z powłoką odbijająca światło??

----------


## xxLukasz

Podziękował☺

----------


## fighter1983

> Wiadomo jaka cyfra za ten styropian grafitowy z powłoką odbijająca światło??


nie, ale zaczalem dzisiaj z Austrothermica na ten temat rozmawiac  :smile:  a co z tarowaniem styropianu  :smile:  przeciez po przyklejeniu zazwyczaj jest nierowno - tu Austrotherm chce poprawic stabilnosc wymiarowa (plaskosc) ale nadal powstaje problem co z nierownosciami z wypchnietych szalunkow i nierowno wymurowanych scian. Bo tarowanie i szlag trafi ta powloke antyrefleksyjna. 
No i jeszcze jedna kwestia: przyczepnosc materialow elewacyjnych (kleje) - poki co zaden systemodawca nie ma tego styropianu w aprobacie... a to oznacza ze wykonawca musi wylaczyc odpowiedzialnosc za ewntualne bledy na w.zbrojnej (pekniecia, odpadanie itd itd). Marketingowo ta powloka antyrefleks spoko... ale ... no wlasnie... sporo jest tego "przeciw"

----------


## fighter1983

Knauf przed chwila przyslal cennik wazny do 15 marca br. z baaardzo normalnymi cenami  :smile:  
Ograniczenie: do 200km od fabryki Adamowice k. Mszczonowa

----------


## wacoj

Polecam styropian grafitowy firm :

Austrotherm 
http://www.austrotherm.pl/produkty/a...-premium-.html

Knauf :
http://www.knauf-industries.pl/produ...herm--31-.html

Termoganika :
http://termoorganika.pl/termonium-plus-fasada

Według mnie w tym momencie 3 najlepsze firmy na rynku.

Ceny wahają się między 194-207 zł/m3.

----------


## link2jack

Jakie to przystępne ceny? Do Adamowic mam 15km  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

155 za 0,031
145 za 0,032
netto of course za m3

----------


## link2jack

6zł netto za frez w Knaufie?

----------


## fighter1983

> 6zł netto za frez w Knaufie?


Dopłata do frezowania  +5pln/m3 . Frez od 5cm -30 cm

----------


## Stynia

Proszę bardzo dokładnie obejrzeć frezowanie     :mad:   styropianu grafitowego w Knaufie  :bash:

----------


## EWBUD

> Proszę bardzo dokładnie obejrzeć frezowanie      styropianu grafitowego w Knaufie


A co tu ogladać? 
Słabe są te frezy  :smile:

----------


## grend

... a jaki jest udział gazu w koszcie wytworzenia styropianu ? Gaz spada i się okaże że ceny zimowe będą takie same jak letnie.

----------


## fighter1983

> ... a jaki jest udział gazu w koszcie wytworzenia styropianu ? Gaz spada i się okaże że ceny zimowe będą takie same jak letnie.


z tego co mi wiadomo - zadne  :smile:  
moge przyjac zaklad o jakas dobra whiskey ze od marca ceny w TO/AU/KN pojda w gore w stosunku do lutego.

----------


## EWBUD

> z tego co mi wiadomo - zadne  
> moge przyjac zaklad o jakas dobra whiskey ze od marca ceny w TO/AU/KN pojda w gore w stosunku do lutego.


ja stawiam, że  w sezonie dojdą do normalnego poziomu  :smile: 
Tj. w 2014.

----------


## fighter1983

> ja stawiam, że  w sezonie dojdą do normalnego poziomu 
> Tj. w 2014.


zakladzik jakis o Stocka? 
Cena Termonium Plus i Termonium we wrzesniu 2015 dla mazowieckiego wygrywa ten kto bedzie blizej, moj typ:
174/164 netto/m3

----------


## EWBUD

> zakladzik jakis o Stocka? 
> Cena Termonium Plus i Termonium we wrzesniu 2015 dla mazowieckiego wygrywa ten kto bedzie blizej, moj typ:
> 174/164 netto/m3


Ok, ale o whiskey  :smile: 
Tak symbolicznie:
175/165 m3

----------


## fighter1983

> Ok, ale o whiskey 
> Tak symbolicznie:
> 175/165 m3


no tak whiskey. deal. zaklad stoi  :smile:  kur... bedziesz blizej bo moze byc drozej .... 
ale pijemy razem - pierwszy raz bedzie okazja sie razem napic od kilku lat

----------


## Balto

No dobra a kto za jakie będą ceny ropy naftowej? 100 czy 10 USD?

----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek, ale wyznacznikiem bedzie co? przy rozstrzyganiu, proponuje najnizsza cene 15 wrzesnia na allegro przy czym nie liczymy moich aukcji

----------


## jimminen

@fighter1983

Cześć

Poleciłbyś mi jakiś system tynku mineralnego Caparola lub  inny dobry Sto itp...
potrzebuje klej do siatki, siatkę, kołki (termo)  z włókna szklanego…? grunt tynk mineralny i farbę

Potrzebuje też listwy narożne, cokołowe te z kapinosem, listwy przyokiennne
te pozycje w ogóle są dostępne w Polsce?

Pozdrwiam

----------


## fighter1983

> @fighter1983
> 
> Cześć
> 
> Poleciłbyś mi jakiś system tynku mineralnego Caparola lub  inny dobry Sto itp...
> potrzebuje klej do siatki, siatkę, kołki (termo)  z włókna szklanego…? grunt tynk mineralny i farbę
> 
> Potrzebuje też listwy narożne, cokołowe te z kapinosem, listwy przyokiennne
> te pozycje w ogóle są dostępne w Polsce?
> ...


jasne ze sa  :smile:  
Jak to pilne, bo wyjezdzam dzisiaj na week?

----------


## EWBUD

"Potrzebuje też listwy narożne, cokołowe te z kapinosem, listwy przyokiennne
te pozycje w ogóle są dostępne w Polsce?"

Tak, są dostępnę - używam ich od początku działalności, tj. 6 lat
 :smile:

----------


## jimminen

> jasne ze sa  
> Jak to pilne, bo wyjezdzam dzisiaj na week?


spoko załatwimy w marcu...
ps.
dziwne te przedstawicielstwa w Krakowie mówią że część materiałów tylko na Niemcy... i jak tu uwierzyć , że my też zachód...  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

News informacyjny: 
wczoraj przyszlo pismo z Austrothermu ze 11 marca podnosza ceny. Czyli prognozy sie sprawdzaja. Nalezy spodziewac sie ze w slad za Austrothermem jak zawsze Knauf I termoorganika pojda. 
tak to zazwyczaj wyglada:
http://pliki.astrobud.pl/austrotherm_pismo.pdf
2 news: 
FWS Zyrardow: Fabryka Wyrobow Styropianowych - Knauf to to nie jest, ale jest calkiem spoko ten styropianik, utrzymuja cene do polowy marca, aleeeeee jest opcja, zeby przyjeli zaplate teraz a dostawa np w lipcu, sierpniu po cenach aktualnych, takiej opcji nie daje zaden z w/w producentow. 
ograniczenie: 120km od fabryki w Żyrardowie. 
Aktualna cena dla 0,031 grafit fasada: 
EPS70 0,031 - 135 netto/m3
inne - prosze pytac.

PS> Termoorganika: zmiana cen 9 marca w gore, tez pismo przed chwila.

----------


## tomkam

A co sadzicie o Swissporze LAMBDA 100 dach podłoga? z tego co udalo mi sie znalezc, to chyba jedyny grafitowy o wytrz. na sciskanie 100kPa.

Po wizycie posadzkarza wychodzi mi, ze mam do zagospodarowania od chudziaka 20cm na parterze i 13cm na pietrze. Z jego wyliczen odpowiednio damy ok. 12cm oraz 7cm styropianu. W calym domu bedzie podlogowka. Co polecalibyscie brac? Grafitowy z mniejszym wytrz. na sciskanie (ewentualnie w/w Swisspor) czy np. KNAUF Therm PRO Dach/Podłoga EPS 100 λ 36 Styropian Podłogowy?

----------


## fighter1983

o swisspor wiem, ze jest dobry bo widzialem go juz nie raz. mysle ze moglbym go wciagnac do mojej "swietej trojcy" jakosciowej KN,AU,TO 
Wiem, ze nie mam go w ofercie - ale nie wiem dlaczego  :smile: 
Jakiegos PH ze swisspora mam w tel - znaczy byl u mnie ale pewnie nie bylo "chemii"miedzy nami
wiec jezeli masz good cene na swiss-a w 100kPa - smialo. 
BTW nie sadzilem ze wreszcie jest ktos kto robi grafit w eps100 - cenne info. Jutro chyba musze poczuc chemie  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

no i po zimowych cenach.
Austrotherm przestal przyjmowac zamowienia, Organika tez... od jutra nowe ceny.
Dzisiaj za TO Termonium Plus w okolicach Krakowa juz 164 netto.... wiec cena wraca powoli do cen "sezonowych".
14 marca Knauf wprowadzi nowe ceny i juz - po ptakach.

----------


## Hubert001

Witam
przerabiałem temat styropianu grafitowego 3 tyg temu. Wcześniej mój kolega tez nim ocieplał. Kupiłem Yetico Alfa Passive 0,031 z frezem za 173 zł/m3 z dostawą pod dom (jak potrzeba to mam telefon). Porównywałem go z Neothermem i wygląda na znacznie lepszy.

----------


## EWBUD

Yetico jest od czegoś lepsze?
Hmmmm .......... 
Rozbawiłeś mnie  :smile:

----------


## Hanss

> no i po zimowych cenach.
> Austrotherm przestal przyjmowac zamowienia, Organika tez... od jutra nowe ceny.
> Dzisiaj za TO Termonium Plus w okolicach Krakowa juz 164 netto.... wiec cena wraca powoli do cen "sezonowych".
> 14 marca Knauf wprowadzi nowe ceny i juz - po ptakach.


A jakie aktualnie są ceny na Kanuf 031 dach/podłoga/fasada?

----------


## fighter1983

ale dla Bydgoszczy?
155+2(2 za odleglosc) min 30m3 dostawa bezplatna.
netto of course. I jeszcze raz: netto nie oznacza ze bez faktury, netto oznacza, ze hurt nie podaje cen brutto  :smile:  bo hurt nigdy nie wie ile to jest  "brutto"

----------


## juul

czyżby zimowy czar cenowy w styropianach prysł :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> czyżby zimowy czar cenowy w styropianach prysł


ostatni tydzien w Knaufie a potem.... normalnie - sezonik  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam, wykonawca  zaproponował nam ocieplenie system mieszanym za całość: w cenie robocizna + materiał.
> W wyniku drążenia tematu wyciągnęliśmy, że  "hurtownia z którą współpracuje ma styropian firmy PANELTECH" (grafit 10 cm), tynk będzie akrylowy firmy TYTAN, a klej do siatki i styropianu- cholera wie...zastanawiamy się, czy zaufać wykonawcy czy zażądać np. system ociepleniowy firmy Tytan (skoro współpracuje z taką hurtownią) i konkretny styropian: TO, Austrotherm lub Knauf?
> 
> A może Pan fighter1983 zrobi nam wycenę i zaproponuje konkretne materiały:
> -powierzchnia 233 m kwadr. (styropian + tynk)
> -powierzchnia 10 m kwadr. (tynk)


No, cóż....usługa z nie najlepszym materiałem.
Jeśli chodzi o styro to kup Knaufa, masz jeszcze szanse, a chemia...to  już Fighter się odezwie....

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, wykonawca  zaproponował nam ocieplenie system mieszanym za całość: w cenie robocizna + materiał.
> W wyniku drążenia tematu wyciągnęliśmy, że  "hurtownia z którą współpracuje ma styropian firmy PANELTECH" (grafit 10 cm), tynk będzie akrylowy firmy TYTAN, a klej do siatki i styropianu- cholera wie...zastanawiamy się, czy zaufać wykonawcy czy zażądać np. system ociepleniowy firmy Tytan (skoro współpracuje z taką hurtownią) i konkretny styropian: TO, Austrotherm lub Knauf?
> 
> A może Pan fighter1983 zrobi nam wycenę i zaproponuje konkretne materiały:
> -powierzchnia 233 m kwadr. (styropian + tynk)
> -powierzchnia 10 m kwadr. (tynk)


Nie Pan tylko fighter  :smile:  
jestesmy tu na "Ty"
czego oczekujesz: to co zaproponowano czyli "system mieszany" oznacza,ze w razie "W" a to w razie "W" pojawia sie niestety coraz czesciej w ostatnich latach- zostajesz sam/a z problemem - w ekstremalnym przypadku - wykonanie tego od nowa+koszty utylizacji tego co trzeba wyrzucic.
Czego szukasz?
Tynku akrylowego nie polozylbym u siebie nawet jakbym mial go dostac za darmo...., no chyba ze Dryvita akrylowy - ten akurat bije na leb na szyje 90% wszystkich sisi-srisi- i silikonowych na rynku.
"system mieszany" to samobojstwo dla Ciebie i przepraszam ze to powiem - ale dla samobojcy-wykonawcy, gdzie za slowo "samobojcy" wypadaloby wstawic kilka slow ktore nie mieszcza sie w standardowym slowniku.

----------


## szczescie_100

Widzę, że będę potrzebowała opieki sił nadprzyrodzonych do tego ocieplenia, bo obiecałam już wykonawcy zatrudnienie. 
1. Ale wracając do tematu:
-na forach internetowych: inwestorzy kładą tynki silikonowe
-w rzeczywistości:wykonawcy kładą tynki akrylowe (rozmawialiśmy z 4)  a na dodatek twierdzą, że tynk silikonowy to wyrzucanie pieniędzy, bo o elewację trzeba dbać (mycie) i pomalować ponownie za 4-5 lat a producenci "systemów" i tak zwalają winę na wykonawcę i nie uznają reklamacji?!

2.Wiem, że należy używać swoich komórek mózgowych, ale przecież to są doświadczeni budowlańcy więc chyba wiedzą co mówią?!

3.To może (skoro mój wykonawca i "jego hurtownia"  ma związki oraz doświadczenie z Tytanem) niech zrobi  w całym ich systemie (z tym ,że tynk silikonowy) plus styropian bardziej cywilizowany np. zaproponowany przez ewbuxxxo- Knauf?

----------


## fighter1983

nie - nie sil nadprzyrodzonych. 
Nie da sie opisac calosci tak, zeby Cie nie zanudzic. Odpadniesz po prostu po lekturze pierwszych 20 linii tekstu. 
Jezeli chcesz sprobowac - zmierz sie z tym: 
http://astrobud.pl/pl/n/4
Niestety obecnie przy tak wielu rozwiazaniach - nie da sie wybrac ... jest za duzo opcji. 
Ja myslalem o tym, zeby napisac takie "kompedium wiedzy" i do niego sie odwolywac... nie da sie... za duzo zmiennych i wzajemnych zaleznosci.
Staniesz za chwile przed wyborem: 
- wybrac oferte jednej z tych 4 firm
- odpowiedziec po kolei na moje pytania, aby zrozumiec i wybrac swiadomie. 
Musze przekazac Ci cala moja wiedze - abys wybrala swiadomie.
Malo tego - juz to robilem na tym forum  :smile:  tyle ze w setkach watkow, kazde zdanie i zalozenie bylo argumentowane.
Wiec teraz pytanie: w skrocie czy w pelni? 
jezeli w pelni: zaloz nowy watek - bo w tym jest to po prostu OT - bo tu rozmawiamy o styropianie - i daj znac, ze takowy istnieje.
jezeli w skrocie: skup sie na:
system z tynkiem mineralnym malowanym
system z tynkiem nqg - to bedzie teraz trudne 
system carbon
z "akrylowego" - tylko dryvit.
a dla wykonawcow pytania na poczatek:
- kleimy obwiedniowo czy na placki?
- pokaz im ciemny kolor elewacji, jakis najciemniejszy ze wzornika i zapytaj czy taki mozna polozyc
- zapytaj o kolkowanie - czy kolkujemy i ile kolkow na m2
- czym kleic styropian grafitowy i w jakich warunkach 
- co to jest: listwa okapnikowa, przyokienna i zbrojenie diagonalne?
- jak robimy warstwe zbrojaca (po kolei) w wewnetrznych naroznikach budynku
to sa takie najczesciej popelniane bledy...

----------


## szczescie_100

a dla wykonawcow pytania na poczatek:
 - kleimy obwiedniowo czy na placki- jak Pani sobie życzy to na obwiedniowo (zażyczyłam sobie)
 - pokaz im ciemny kolor elewacji, jakis najciemniejszy ze wzornika i zapytaj czy taki mozna polozyc-można,tylko to  dodatkowy koszt bo to nie jest podstawowy "darmowy" kolor
 - zapytaj o kolkowanie - czy kolkujemy i ile kolkow na m2- 4 szt i zażyczyłam sobie z zaślepką
 - czym kleic styropian grafitowy i w jakich warunkach -takim klejem jaki ma  na składzie "moja" hurtownia, w końcu doszliśmy do porozumienia że może być Tytan, powyżej 5 stopni i ma ochronne siatki na rusztowanie 
 - co to jest: listwa przyokienna i zbrojenie diagonalne?-sama jeszcze tego nie wiem, ale pewnie go douczę a o listwie okapnikowej wiedział
 - jak robimy warstwe zbrojaca (po kolei) w wewnetrznych naroznikach budynku- też tego jeszcze nie wiem, ale jeśli nie kładł dodatkowej siatki w rogach okien...przy moim dociepleniu położy
Wałkuję temat od miesiąca i im więcej wiem tym gorzej dla mnie.
Poczytam o cenach z DRYVIT-a, styropian zażyczę sobie Knaufa,
 tylko jeszcze proszę o wskazanie producenta kleju do siatki i kleju do styropianu ?
I koniec z tematem, bo się porzygam :smile: -tynk mineralny odpada ze względu na ponowne rozkładanie rusztowania

----------


## fighter1983

> a dla wykonawcow pytania na poczatek:
>  - kleimy obwiedniowo czy na placki- jak Pani sobie życzy to na obwiedniowo (zażyczyłam sobie)
>  - pokaz im ciemny kolor elewacji, jakis najciemniejszy ze wzornika i zapytaj czy taki mozna polozyc-można,tylko to  dodatkowy koszt bo to nie jest podstawowy "darmowy" kolor
>  - zapytaj o kolkowanie - czy kolkujemy i ile kolkow na m2- 4 szt i zażyczyłam sobie z zaślepką
>  - czym kleic styropian grafitowy i w jakich warunkach -takim klejem jaki ma  na składzie "moja" hurtownia, w końcu doszliśmy do porozumienia że może być Tytan, powyżej 5 stopni i ma ochronne siatki na rusztowanie 
>  - co to jest: listwa przyokienna i zbrojenie diagonalne?-sama jeszcze tego nie wiem, ale pewnie go douczę a o listwie okapnikowej wiedział
>  - jak robimy warstwe zbrojaca (po kolei) w wewnetrznych naroznikach budynku- też tego jeszcze nie wiem, ale jeśli nie kładł dodatkowej siatki w rogach okien...przy moim dociepleniu położy
> Wałkuję temat od miesiąca i im więcej wiem tym gorzej dla mnie.
> Poczytam o cenach z DRYVIT-a, styropian zażyczę sobie Knaufa,
> ...


ad 1 - nie jak "pani sobie zyczy" tylko ma byc obwiedniowo + wypelnienia
ad2 - nie mozna ...tzn mozna... ale zmeniamy na welne i stosujemy carbon.. bo nie ma nic innego? co zniesie tak olbrzymie naprezenia termiczne. wszystko inne popeka i z czasem zejdzie...
ad3 - no ok... zazwyczaj, 4szt/m2 wystarcza
ad4 - konkretna nazwa kleju niestety mi potrzebna 
ad5 - czekam na info  :smile:  
ad6 - jezeli upilnujesz...
Nie czytaj o cenach Dryvit  :smile:  zabija... jest zajeb... ale zabija, jezeli jestes gotowa na system Dryvit - tzn ze jestes gotowa na wykonawce typu ewbuxxxo lub fighter1983  :smile:  
styro z Knauf - ok 
a co do odrzucenia mineralny + farba... to wlasnie odrzucilas jedno z najlepszych rozwiazan (i w miare tanich)  ... i koszt ponownego rozstawienia lub pozostawienia go  nie ma tu znaczenia...

----------


## fighter1983

Knauf info:



> Witam Serdecznie
> W zwiazku ze zbliżającymi sie zmianami cen surowca .
> 
> Informuję że cennik z datą ważnosci do 15.03 jest ważny do odwołania
> 
> Przewidywana data zmiany cen to 31.03 ale może nastąpić wcześniej (z powodu wyczerpania surowca)
> 
> W przypadku zapytań o szczegóły proszę o kontakt telefoniczny

----------


## Hanss

*fighter1983*  czytasz PW, pytam bo może skrzynka pełna?

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983*  czytasz PW, pytam bo może skrzynka pełna?


jestem jestem  :smile:  odpisalem... 
zajety troche aukcja na forum  :smile:  
Swoja droga zapraszam - link w stopce

----------


## Ostap

fighter1983 - dzięki styropian dzisiaj przyjechał - 4 osoby i rozładowane i wniesione 342 Paczki.

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter1983 - dzięki styropian dzisiaj przyjechał - 4 osoby i rozładowane i wniesione 342 Paczki.


No to ciesze sie bardzo  :smile:  
Dziekuje za udana transakcje

----------


## drapek

u mnie styro (knauf 032 18cm z frezem) miał być w środę rano a był we wtorek popołudniu  :smile:  
Transakcja z "*fighter1983"* bezproblemowa - dlatego polecam tego użytkownika.
Co do wrażeń odnośnie styropianu to: 
- frez faktycznie do bani - malutki (do 1cm) nierówny, wyciskany jakby drutem 6mm na gorąco - nie ma kantów tylko zaokrąglenie. Po złożeniu płyt między frezami jest szczelina nawet 5mm. Drugi raz na pewno bym zrezygnował z frezu.
- twardość porównując do domstyr'a grafitowego 033 bardzo podobna - wydaje mi się że domstyr jest niewiele twardszy. Mam jeszcze jakąś termoorganike 2cm i ona jest sporo twardsza. Sprawdzę jaka to i dopiszę.
- "ziarnistość" styro duża (nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle, ale wydaje mi się że lepiej jak jest mała ziarnistość bo styro jest wtedy bardziej "zbity")
- waga deklarowana min 12/5kg/m3. Zważyłem jedną paczkę i waży w granicach 3,5kg, więc z wagi by wychodziło 13kg/m3.
- równość ("wyłudkowanie") płyt  - tu różnie - z dwóch paczek które otworzyłem 2 płyty są równe. natomiast w pozostałych 4 płytach krzywizny wynoszą około 0,5cm

----------


## fighter1983

Dzięki za opinie. Przyjrze się tej knaufowej 32 -CE. Na placu mam TO i noname a na budowy nasze zamawiam zawsze 31.

----------


## Hanss

*fighter1983* 
Ostatecznie: Kanuf vs. Austrotherm...
Wiem, że Kanuf 157zł/m2 netto Bydgoszcz...a jaka jest aktualna cena Austrotherm 031Fasada i 031Podłoga?

----------


## EWBUD

> u mnie styro (knauf 032 18cm z frezem) miał być w środę rano a był we wtorek popołudniu  
> Transakcja z "*fighter1983"* bezproblemowa - dlatego polecam tego użytkownika.
> Co do wrażeń odnośnie styropianu to: 
> - frez faktycznie do bani - malutki (do 1cm) nierówny, wyciskany jakby drutem 6mm na gorąco - nie ma kantów tylko zaokrąglenie. Po złożeniu płyt między frezami jest szczelina nawet 5mm. Drugi raz na pewno bym zrezygnował z frezu.
> - twardość porównując do domstyr'a grafitowego 033 bardzo podobna - wydaje mi się że domstyr jest niewiele twardszy. Mam jeszcze jakąś termoorganike 2cm i ona jest sporo twardsza. Sprawdzę jaka to i dopiszę.
> - "ziarnistość" styro duża (nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle, ale wydaje mi się że lepiej jak jest mała ziarnistość bo styro jest wtedy bardziej "zbity")
> - waga deklarowana min 12/5kg/m3. Zważyłem jedną paczkę i waży w granicach 3,5kg, więc z wagi by wychodziło 13kg/m3.
> - równość ("wyłudkowanie") płyt  - tu różnie - z dwóch paczek które otworzyłem 2 płyty są równe. natomiast w pozostałych 4 płytach krzywizny wynoszą około 0,5cm


Jest duża rożnica jakościowa między 0,32 a 0,31.
Warto chyba dopłacić te parę zł....

----------


## drapek

teraz to wiem. Jak to mówią "mądry polak po szkodzie". Szkoda tylko że Knauf pisze nieprawdę w takim razie - dla obu stryropianów podaje te same specyfikacje.  Z tego powodu zrezygnowałem z TO 032 bo była "miękka" względem 031.
Kupiłbym teraz pewnie coś tańszego - z tego domstyr'u którym ocieplałem piwnicę naprawdę byłem zadowolony.
Zaryzykowałem po prostu kilka stówek i przegrałem... zdarza się.

----------


## fighter1983

> teraz to wiem. Jak to mówią "mądry polak po szkodzie". Szkoda tylko że Knauf pisze nieprawdę w takim razie - dla obu stryropianów podaje te same specyfikacje.  Z tego powodu zrezygnowałem z TO 032 bo była "miękka" względem 031.
> Kupiłbym teraz pewnie coś tańszego - z tego domstyr'u którym ocieplałem piwnicę naprawdę byłem zadowolony.
> Zaryzykowałem po prostu kilka stówek i przegrałem... zdarza się.


nie nie... to nie moze byc tak ze klient jest niezadowolony.
skladamy reklamacje do Knauf. 
proponowany sposob zalatwienia reklamacji - wymiana na 0,031?

----------


## drapek

...no jeśli byłaby taka możliwość po starych cenach to chętnie :smile:  Pod warunkiem że sprawdzisz i porównasz oba styro - 032 i 031 i faktycznie stwierdzisz że 031 jest sporo lepszy. Bo jeśli mam być szczery to w moich oczach na tą chwilę to cały ten knauf jedzie "na marce" którą wyrobił sobie wcześniej.
No i jasna sprawa że teraz bym brał bez frezu.

----------


## tupttus

Witam fighter 1983 co możesz polecić i w jakiej cenie z dobrej jakości EPS 100 zapotrzebowanie 16 m3.

----------


## Hanss

> ...no jeśli byłaby taka możliwość po starych cenach to chętnie Pod warunkiem że sprawdzisz i porównasz oba styro - 032 i 031 i faktycznie stwierdzisz że 031 jest sporo lepszy. Bo jeśli mam być szczery to w moich oczach na tą chwilę to cały ten knauf jedzie "na marce" którą wyrobił sobie wcześniej.
> No i jasna sprawa że teraz bym brał bez frezu.


Właśnie to jest pytanie o jakość tego Kanufa? Mimo tego, że aktualnie lepszą ma cenę to cały czas mi po głowie chodzi Austrotherm.

----------


## fighter1983

*drapek*:  jak w PW - Knauf jutro da nam odpowiedz... zainteresowali sie mocno tymi uwagami. 
*tupttus*: jutro sie dowiem, bo to nie jest moj region
*Hanss:*tak jak wspominalem - przy najblizszym zamowieniu na "swoja budowe" albo do ewbuxxxo - sciagam sobie po paczce 0,032 i 0,031 frezowanej i bede ogladac. Bo na placu mam termnoorganike i "noname"

----------


## Hanss

*fighter1983*  a do kiedy Austrotherm ma aktualny cennik?

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983*  a do kiedy Austrotherm ma aktualny cennik?


jest podane tylko "od" nie podana data obowiazywania wyjatkowo ... ale zazwyczaj przez okolo miesiac.

----------


## tupttus

> *drapek*:  jak w PW - Knauf jutro da nam odpowiedz... zainteresowali sie mocno tymi uwagami. 
> *tupttus*: jutro sie dowiem, bo to nie jest moj region
> *Hanss:*tak jak wspominalem - przy najblizszym zamowieniu na "swoja budowe" albo do ewbuxxxo - sciagam sobie po paczce 0,032 i 0,031 frezowanej i bede ogladac. Bo na placu mam termnoorganike i "noname"



ok, dziękuje czekam na info

----------


## Stynia

*Jak  WYGLĄDA FREZ w knaufie 031??????*



Ja jestem zdecydowana na zwrot tego badziewia, który nazywa się 
KNAUF FASADA 032 Z FREZEM!!!

Mnie interesuje, w ramach umowy konsumenckiej pokrycie pełnej szkody związanej z badziewiem KNAUFA, czyli wyładowują to ONI  z budynku, załadują na swój samochód, zwrot pieniędzy z zadośćuczynieniem za mój rozładunek- 4 chłopa!!!
Zwrot pieniędzy albo wymiana na frez 031 z ICH ROZŁADUNKEIM I WNIESIENIEM DO BUDYNKU...

*Fighter183-jest to możliwe bez sprawy sądowej?*




> jest podane tylko "od" nie podana data obowiazywania wyjatkowo ... ale zazwyczaj przez okolo miesiac.

----------


## Hanss

*Stynia* obawiam się, że frezy w 031 a 032 będą identyczne, toć to musi robić w Knaufie jedno urządzenie...
Już bodajże *ewbuxxxo* pisał o słabych frezach, a z tego co pisze to robią tylko na graficie 031...
ale ten cytat *fighter1983* w Twoim poście to się tyczy cennika Austrothermu, do kiedy aktualny obowiązuje.

----------


## EWBUD

> *Stynia* obawiam się, że frezy w 031 a 032 będą identyczne, toć to musi robić w Knaufie jedno urządzenie...


Są identyczne.

----------


## fighter1983

> *Jak  WYGLĄDA FREZ w knaufie 031??????*
> 
> 
> 
> Ja jestem zdecydowana na zwrot tego badziewia, który nazywa się 
> KNAUF FASADA 032 Z FREZEM!!!
> 
> Mnie interesuje, w ramach umowy konsumenckiej pokrycie pełnej szkody związanej z badziewiem KNAUFA, czyli wyładowują to ONI  z budynku, załadują na swój samochód, zwrot pieniędzy z zadośćuczynieniem za mój rozładunek- 4 chłopa!!!
> Zwrot pieniędzy albo wymiana na frez 031 z ICH ROZŁADUNKEIM I WNIESIENIEM DO BUDYNKU...
> ...


przy takim nastawieniu i takimi żądaniami - moze uda Ci sie to uzyskac w sadzie.
Jezeli zmienisz nastawienie i ton wypowiedzi - podejdziesz do sprawy normalnie - zapewne Knauf Ci to wymieni, o ile masz normalnego dostawce (dystrybutora).
Tak swoja droga Stynia - uwazaj co piszesz... bo jak sie ktos wku.... to Ciebie o odszkodowanie pozwa za pomowienia, oszczerstwa i tak dalej... Knauf wielka spolka, kasy maja duzo, prawnikow tez... wiec jak powiesz jedno slowo za daleko - trafisz do sadu i to Ty zaplacisz niemale pieniadze.
AU cennik od 11.03

----------


## EWBUD

> przy takim nastawieniu i takimi żądaniami - moze uda Ci sie to uzyskac w sadzie.
> Jezeli zmienisz nastawienie i ton wypowiedzi - podejdziesz do sprawy normalnie - zapewne Knauf Ci to wymieni, o ile masz normalnego dostawce (dystrybutora).
> Tak swoja droga Stynia - uwazaj co piszesz... bo jak sie ktos wku.... to Ciebie o odszkodowanie pozwa za pomowienia, oszczerstwa i tak dalej... Knauf wielka spolka, kasy maja duzo, prawnikow tez... wiec jak powiesz jedno slowo za daleko - trafisz do sadu i to Ty zaplacisz niemale pieniadze.
> AU cennik od 11.03


Fighter ma rację.
Zmień podejście, bo z takim daleko nie zajedziesz, a efekt może być odwrotny od tego jaki chcesz osiągnąć.
Sprawa jest prosta: uważasz, że jest źle? reklamuj towar u dostawcy.....

----------


## fighter1983

Tak wogole rozmawialem dzisiaj z Cezarym - moj PH - nie ma go dzisiaj bo sa targi PSB w Kielcach i chlopaki "wyjeci" lekko. Beda jutro. 
Ma link do tego watku, opis "drapka" i przyjrza sie tej sprawie i przyjma jakies stanowisko tu na forum. Sluchaja klienta i chca pomoc w miare mozliwosci.
Wiadomo - to jest wielka spolka - w takich firmach ludzie niechetnie pisza i przyjmuja stanowisko firmy, bo to moze byc bardzo trudne. dlatego tak jak przy rockwoolu n wystepuje e-rzecznik - dyplomata, ktory KAZDE slowo ktore pisze w imieniu firmy - konsultuje z prawnikami. 

Zobaczymy co nam tu Knauf napisze  :smile:

----------


## drapek

Ja się osobiście rozczarowałem tym towarem. Nie liczyłem że będzie to hiper-super równiutki i twardy styropian, ale spodziewałem się lepszej jakości. Bo ta według mnie nie jest wcale lepsza od tanich styropianów grafitowych no-name - a więc po co przepłacać 20zł/m3?!
W sumie to pogodziłem się z tym że będę musiał go przykleić na ścianę, ale skoro "fighter1983" sam wyszedł z propozycją reklamacji i próby wymiany na 031 to chyba orientuje się on że jest to możliwe i fajnie byłoby żeby doszło to do skutku. Zawsze to milej pracować na towarze, z którego jest się zadowolonym  :smile: 

PS.Zgadzam się z przedmówcami że jakiekolwiek żądanie nic tu nie pomoże bo z reguły sprawa wygląda tak - jak klient podchodzi do sprzedawcy tak on podchodzi do niego.

----------


## fighter1983

> Uprzejmie informuję o zmianie cen na  produkty Knauf Therm . Podwyżka cen następuję od odnia 01.04.2015 bedzie wynosić około 5-9PLN/m3
> Zamówienia przysłane do tej daty będa realizowane w starych cenach lub do wyczerpania zapasów surowca ,decyduje kolejność składanych zamówień .
>  Realizacja zamówień maksymalnie do 08.04.15.


Knauf :/

----------


## fighter1983

Austrotherm z dnia 31 marca 2015



> _Szanowni Państwo,_
> 
> _Została nam zapowiedziana kolejna znacząca podwyżka cen surowca do produkcji styropianu._ 
> _Aktualne zamówienia przyjmujemy zgodnie z cennikiem z dnia 11.03.2015 r. Stany magazynowe produktów w tych cenach są bardzo ograniczone i będziemy realizowali tylko i wyłącznie zamówienia potwierdzone przez Biura Obsługi Klienta._ 
> 
> _Jeżeli informacje o podwyżce cen surowca potwierdzą się to początkiem kwietnia 2015 należy spodziewać się wzrostu cen EPS._

----------


## grend

fighter masz styro jakiś Polskich producentów

----------


## EWBUD

> fighter masz styro jakiś Polskich producentów


Z tego co się orientuję to FWS i Yetico.
Ale może jednak Bartek się wypowie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter masz styro jakiś Polskich producentów


ale zeby co? zeby nie miala centrali za granica np?
Termorganika, FWS, Yetico - te na pewno
Austrotherm ma centrale za granica
Knauf w sumie tez..
Tyle ze nie rozumiem co za roznica... i tak wsyzscy granulat kupuja w Synthos lub Basf

----------


## grend

> ale zeby co? zeby nie miala centrali za granica np?
> Termorganika, FWS, Yetico - te na pewno
> Austrotherm ma centrale za granica
> Knauf w sumie tez..
> Tyle ze nie rozumiem co za roznica... i tak wsyzscy granulat kupuja w Synthos lub Basf


 :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:  to jest pierwsze kryterium do zakupu materiałów. Po prostu mnie zaszokowałeś - najlepiej pomalować się na czarno i harować na dobrobyt innych krajów.

----------


## aiki

Grend organike bierz. dobra jest.

----------


## grend

> Grend organike bierz. dobra jest.


chcę wcześniej zobaczyć genderkę - bo produkują EPS 100 na podłogę "szarą"

----------


## fighter1983

Tyle ze surowiec stanowiący ponad 70% kosztów produkcji EPS i tak pochodzi od synthos lub BASF...

----------


## aiki

> chcę wcześniej zobaczyć genderkę - bo produkują EPS 100 na podłogę "szarą"


Jeszcze nie zgłębiałem tematu ale organika też ma coś szarego na podłogę chyba.

----------


## jimminen

Cześć
@Fighter1983

Zamówiłem tynk w Twoim sklepie  Caparol tynk mineralny MLP K15 25k,
Zamówione mam 26 worków mam ok 280 m2 + zapas…

Powiedz czy gruntować? Zachowywać będę minimalne technologiczne przerwy? 
w katalogu nie obligują chyba?
Poleć jeszcze na to jakaś farbę i kiedy mogę malować tzn po jakim czasie?
Wałek czy agregat - co lepsze?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Cześć
> @Fighter1983
> 
> Zamówiłem tynk w Twoim sklepie  Caparol tynk mineralny MLP K15 25k,
> Zamówione mam 26 worków mam ok 280 m2 + zapas…
> 
> Powiedz czy gruntować? Zachowywać będę minimalne technologiczne przerwy? 
> w katalogu nie obligują chyba?
> Poleć jeszcze na to jakaś farbę i kiedy mogę malować tzn po jakim czasie?
> ...


A widzailem zamowienie  :smile:  dziekuje 
Generalnie Caparol przy mineralnym nie wymaga gruntowania, ale....
zagruntowanie zawsze pomaga, nigdy nie szkodzi.
Na Putzgrunt po prostu latwiej sie tynk uklada no i w razie jakby mialy ochote jakies wykwity z warstwy zbrojacej "wylezc" wtedy PG610 to odcina. 
Zapis w aprobatach o braku koniecznosci gruntowania zrobiono po to, aby byl to argument przy duzych inwestycjach, bo tam przede wsyztskim nie o sam koszt gruntu chodzi a o zaoszczedzenie 1 cyklu roboczego.

Co do malowania: w zaleznosci od warunkow w jakich tynk bedzie wiazal. w okresie zimowo-wiosennym - a teraz taki mamy bezpieczna przerwa to 3-4 tygodnie. wiosna-lato to 2-3 tygodnie. 
A czym malowac - generalnie lepiej natryskiem - dokladniejszy jest natrysk. ale 2x walkiem - jest ok. 
Farby nie zamowiles, a to w jednej przesylce - 1 koszt transportu, ktory jak widziales zapewne - nie jest maly  :sad:  
fakt tylko Amphisilan mam w tej chwili na stronie bo juz patrzec nie moge na ten sklep - nie chce mi sie po prostu  :smile: 

wrzucic wzornik kolorow do przesylki? jesli tak to ktory?
Fassade A1 dla farb Thermosan i Amphisilan NQG, czy Caparol Color dla innych?

a wracajac do przerw: widzialem tynki MLP malowane po 3 dniach farvba SI130 latem i nic... wszystko ok
ale widzialem MLP malowane po 2 tygodniach pozna jesienia farba Amphisilan i wykwity...
generalnie jezeli nie musisz - nie spiesz sie z malowaniem. 4 -5tyg to w zasadzie gwarancja ze tam nic nie wylezie. 
Pospieszysz sie i pomalujesz za wczesnie i w zasadzie nigdy juz sie tego nie pozbedziesz, no chyba ze darcie "do zywego" lub kilkukrotne malowanie.

----------


## jimminen

Hej jak nie za późno to dorzuć grunt na 300 m2
farba to zamówię następnym razem odczekam

----------


## fighter1983

> Hej jak nie za późno to dorzuć grunt na 300 m2
> farba to zamówię następnym razem odczekam


 :smile:  no to szczescie w nieszczesciu ... bo kurier DHL-a dzisiaj sie nie podstawil  :big tongue:  wiec bedzie jutro wiec spox dorzucam 4x25kg PG610

----------


## EWBUD

Ja u siebie właśnie dziś skończyłem malować mineralny po 1,5 tyg.od położenia tynku .....
Mam nadzieję, że będzie ok  :smile: 
Trzymam się takiej nieoficjalnej informacji, że jak jest ok pogoda, to można malować po 3 dniach.

----------


## grend

> Tyle ze surowiec stanowiący ponad 70% kosztów produkcji EPS i tak pochodzi od synthos lub BASF...



Tylko że Synthos to POLSKI producent a BAsf zagraniczy. Ale 70% czego ? To może tylko istnieć na poziomie kosztów operacyjnych do tego dochodzi amortyzacja, koszty zarządu koszty dystrybucji zysk przedsiębiorstwa. W takim sektorze spożywczym wyprodukowanie produktu to 40% tego co ty zapłacisz netto w sklepie...  
Wysłałem zapytanie o wycene.....

----------


## fighter1983

> Tylko że Synthos to POLSKI producent a BAsf zagraniczy. Ale 70% czego ? To może tylko istnieć na poziomie kosztów operacyjnych do tego dochodzi amortyzacja, koszty zarządu koszty dystrybucji zysk przedsiębiorstwa. W takim sektorze spożywczym wyprodukowanie produktu to 40% tego co ty zapłacisz netto w sklepie...  
> Wysłałem zapytanie o wycene.....


widzialem... FWS mysli jak pojechac do Poznania.. jakos im nie po drodze. Yetico nie odbiera telefonow. 
Termoorganike mam zaliczyc do PL producentow?
jestes pewien ze synthos jest pl? jaki tam jest udzial kapitalu zagranicznego - nie wiem - nigdy nie sprawdzalem, ale...tak jak Atlas np juz nie jest polski ... kiedys byl a z tego co pamietam juz nie jest.
aby okreslic czy jakas sp zoo czy sa jest polska trzeba wczytac sie w krs danej firmy

----------


## grend

Synthos - Michal Sołowow 62 % akcji, przecież to było dawne zakłady chemiczne w Oświęcimiu

----------


## fighter1983

> Synthos - Michal Sołowow 62 % akcji, przecież to było dawne zakłady chemiczne w Oświęcimiu


super. Generalnie jak najbardziej popieram wspieranie naszego rodzimego biznesu, natomiast czesto jest to niemozliwe. Jezeli synthos jest w tak duzym stopniu kapitalem i udzialem polskim - super  :smile:  
natomiast osobiscie, gdybym mial sie kierowac tym kryterium - juz dawno nie byloby firmy. 
Idea zacna i godna pochwaly.

----------


## Hanss

*fighter1983*  dzisiaj dzwoniła babka z Knaufa i potwierdziła dostawę na środę......muszę się trochę zorganizować, aby jakoś sensownie poukładać te 55m3 styro.... :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983*  dzisiaj dzwoniła babka z Knaufa i potwierdziła dostawę na środę......muszę się trochę zorganizować, aby jakoś sensownie poukładać te 55m3 styro....


swietnie  :smile: 
XPS-a Ci nie przywiezie bo sie w Knaufie skonczyl. LOL.
Pewnie trzeba bedzie ode mnie z placu zawiezc jak cos bedzie lecialo do BG

----------


## sokrates72

> Tylko że Synthos to POLSKI producent a BAsf zagraniczy. Ale 70% czego ? To może tylko istnieć na poziomie kosztów operacyjnych do tego dochodzi amortyzacja, koszty zarządu koszty dystrybucji zysk przedsiębiorstwa. W takim sektorze spożywczym wyprodukowanie produktu to 40% tego co ty zapłacisz netto w sklepie...  
> Wysłałem zapytanie o wycene.....


Sytnhos- Sołowow- Polska, Termo Organika - Polska

----------


## krokodyl35

tania to może być woda w kranie, osbiście taniochy nie polecam cheap is cheap
\

----------


## jimminen

@Fighter

Tynk dotarł… teraz pytanie o farbę którą? ThermoSan, AmphiSilan NQG, AmphiSilan-plus  (kolor biały)
i pytanie jaki agregat by był optymalny 
jaka dysza i wydajność… bo może pożyczę  ( kiedyś malowałem aerografem zarobkowo …) to pewnie kwestia skal  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

no to git.
Thermosan - walek lub pedzel i to by bylo top rozwiazanie
Amphisilan - w wersji nespri moze byc nakladana natryskiem. srednice dysz musze posprawdzac bo nie pamietam  :ohmy:

----------


## Hanss

*fighter1983*   dojechał.....Wszystko OK....generalnie bardzo ładny ten styro Knaufa :smile: 
Pamiętaj o tym XPSie, bo tak naprawdę potrzebuję go w miarę szybko - chciałem docieplić pionową scianę płyty fundamentowej, zrobić opaskę i ją wreszcie zasypać....

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983*   dojechał.....Wszystko OK....generalnie bardzo ładny ten styro Knaufa
> Pamiętaj o tym XPSie, bo tak naprawdę potrzebuję go w miarę szybko - chciałem docieplić pionową scianę płyty fundamentowej, zrobić opaskę i ją wreszcie zasypać....


nie wiem jak to zrobic szybko.
Jutro zadzwonie.
Ciesze sie ze Knauf dal rade  :smile:  
A nic nie popieprzyli po tych zmianach? Bo ja jeszcze FV nie widze, jutro bede mial
opinie poprosze  :smile:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...77#post6391377

----------


## Hanss

Wszystko się zgadzało - ilościowo i jakościowo.....opinia poszła w Świat :big grin:

----------


## pawlik_pawlik

Fighter
 wysłałem na priv prośbę o wycenę.pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Wszystko się zgadzało - ilościowo i jakościowo.....opinia poszła w Świat


nie zgadzalo sie  :smile:  mam jakas nadplate wynikajaca ze zmian  :smile: 
i odsylam $ za nadplate i za xps-a, przy realizacji ponowimy.
a za opinie dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## Hanss

*fighter1983*  nie mam pewności czy PW dochodzi? Tak jak pisałem jestem po wizycie p.Andrzeja na budowie.....proszę o wycenę materiał+robocizna....ma być tynk NQG....

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983*  nie mam pewności czy PW dochodzi? Tak jak pisałem jestem po wizycie p.Andrzeja na budowie.....proszę o wycenę materiał+robocizna....ma być tynk NQG....


dochodzi,widzialem, przepraszam ze jeszcze nie ma odp ale swiat oszalal... nie wyrabiam sie po prostu. pdrobine cierpliwosci poprosze

----------


## Stynia

Reklamowałam ten nieszczęsny styropian KNAUF 032 frezowany grafit o grubości 14cm.
Podobno uznano tę reklamację bez żadnych zastrzeżeń, widzę, że dążą do bezgotówkowego załatwienia moich uwag i zostawienia u mnie tego styropianu i strupa na głowie- jak zatkać tę dziurę 1cm x 1cm. Układając te frezy w najdziwniejsze wariacje-dziura jest zawsze!!
To okazały mostek we wszystkie strony, bo nawet przy mijance płyt on się tworzy. Co z tym zrobić, czy ten styropian do czegokolwiek się nadaje?

Jaka pianka zatykająca te dziury nie rozepchnie jeszcze więcej frezowanych płyt, które trzeba będzie ścierać aby je wyrównać? W efekcie skrócić i wyrzucić?

Czy ktoś z Was może używał kleju w piance do mocowania styropianu grafitowego marki Kreisel?

----------


## link2jack

Zaczyna się zima - jaka w tym roku cena? Niestety nie uda mi się ocieplić w tym roku a sąsiad przyszedł i chce odkupić mój styropian bo okazalo się że jego ekipa chce wejść od jutra na robote a on styropianu nie ma  :smile:  Sprawa wyszła dziś :/ i raczej muszę się zdecydować jeszcze dziś. Kupi się ponizej 200zł za 0,031 (w gre wchodzi tylko knauf, termoorganike albo austrotherm) ? O ile pamietam w termoorganice frez kosztował +7zl czy w knaufie i austrothermie dopłata do frezu jest taka sama?

----------


## link2jack

Na alledrogo znalazłem termoorganike 0,031 za 185zł  :smile:  chyba taniej niż w zeszłym roku...

----------


## MatixL

205 zł płaciłem za Autrotherma. Uważam że to dobra cena. Przez allegro nie mam dobrych doświadczeń - kupiłem raz styrodur  - nie dojechał - 3 miesiące walczyłem z kolesiem o zwrot kasy

----------


## link2jack

Chyba każdy producent powyżej jakiegoś swojego minimum wysyła styropian bezpośrednio z fabryki. O ile dobrze pamiętam np termoorganika ma 30m3. 205zł a 185 to dużo. Przynajmniej dla mnie - zamawiam 35m3 - czyli prawie 900zł

----------


## kubaar

> Na alledrogo znalazłem termoorganike 0,031 za 185zł  chyba taniej niż w zeszłym roku...


ja chyba poczekam z zakupami na styczeń, łudzę się ze stanieje jeszcze...

----------


## krokodyl35

Cena styropianu zależy od cen ropy, sytuacja na bliskim wschodzie sugeruję że będzie rosnąć

----------


## link2jack

Aktualnie spada  :smile:

----------


## kubaar

> Aktualnie spada


Pojawiają się promocje na styro. Swisspora fasade 0,33 za 157za m3 widziałem. Mam nadzieje ze to początek  :smile:

----------


## Brysia8

Ktoś coś nowego widział?
szukam 0,031-0,032 fasada, 25cm

----------


## kubaar

> Ktoś coś nowego widział?
> szukam 0,031-0,032 fasada, 25cm


z tych bardziej znanych producentów to widziałem 0,033 za 153zł ostatnio. 0,032 powyżej 170zł. Ktoś wie czy producenci informowali coś o zmianach w cennikach?

----------


## link2jack

Dzis widzialem na skladzie cene 180zl (23%vat) za termoorgrnike 0,031. Austrotherm chyba 5zl drozszy.

----------


## kubaar

> Dzis widzialem na skladzie cene 180zl (23%vat) za termoorgrnike 0,031. Austrotherm chyba 5zl drozszy.


No to ceny rzeczywiscie ida ku dobremu :smile: 

Podbijam pytanie czy ktoś się orientuje czy producenci nie aktualizują cenników?

----------


## link2jack

> No to ceny rzeczywiscie ida ku dobremu
> 
> Podbijam pytanie czy ktoś się orientuje czy producenci nie aktualizują cenników?


Producenci aktualizują cenniki? O co pytasz? Nie rozumiem...

----------


## kubaar

> Producenci aktualizują cenniki? O co pytasz? Nie rozumiem...


Tak, producenci sprzedają styro po określonych cenach, na ich wpływ ma cena wytworzenia + sezon (wydaje mi się ze najważniejsze czynniki obecnie). Osoby handlujące styro mają informację o tym kiedy dany producent będzie zmieniał ceny (nie wie tylko czy na + czy na -). Pytam czy ktoś może wie czy producenci planują jakieś zmiany (spodziewałbym się na -) bo przeważnie robią to masowo (tj. wszyscy producenci w krótkim odstępie czasu).

Pozdrawiam,
Kuba

----------


## link2jack

Tak - z tego co wiem sprzedawca otrzymuje @ od handlowca z informacją o zmianie cen a dokładnie o jej dacie. Sądzę, że nie ma co liczyć na drastyczne zmiany. Porównując obecną cene do zeszłorocznej to i tak jest taniej. Jeśli niczego nie przeoczyłem to termoorganika w zeszłym roku zeszła do 190/185zł (23%vat) a teraz, jak już pisałem wcześniej - jest 180zł. Jeśli spadnie to może około 5zł na m^3. Teraz gdybym miał kupić to chyba wziąłbym 0,032 z termoorganiki (170zł - 23% vat). Wiem że można poszukać i kupić na 8%

----------


## kubaar

ktoś ma info o jakiś obniżkach? czy raczej jak myslimy - taniej nie będzie?

----------


## fighter1983

wg mnie bedzie jeszcze lekka korekta w dol w styczniu. aktualnie w grudniu:

Termoorganika Termonium Plus Fasada 0,031
148,00 zł
182,04 zł

Termoorganika Termonium Fasada 0,032
136,00 zł
167,28 zł

Termoorganika Gold Fasada 0,038
117,00 zł
143,91 zł

Termoorganika Silver Fasada 0,040
109,00 zł
134,07 zł

Termoorganika Dalmatyńczyk Plus Fasada 0,042
101,00 zł
124,23 zł

Termoorganika Dalmatyńczyk Fasada 0,044
91,00 zł
111,93 zł

Termoorganika Galaxy Fasada 0,033
121,00 zł
148,83 zł

----------


## tupttus

Witam  fighter1983 - czy możesz wrzucić ceny Austrotherma?
interesuje mnie głównie: EPS 038 FASADA SUPER, oraz  EPS 031 FASSADA PREMIUM Grafitowy

----------


## aiki

Czy styro podłogowe też organizujesz?

----------


## JedrulaLSW

Ja kupiłem jakieś 2 tygodnie temu Genderke 0,31 za 155zł.

----------


## aiki

Genderki nie kupię nawet za 100. przynajmniej podłogówki.

----------


## doktorant

> Czy styro podłogowe też organizujesz?


 Przyłączam sie do pytania.

----------


## fighter1983

Wszystkie styro z Termoorganika, austrotherm, Knauf, yetico, Fws, swisspor, artbet, Styrbud. Tylko nie mam czasu nigdy na wrzucenie na stronę. W sezonie wiadomo milion spraw a teraz święta inwentaryzacje i Sylwester. Ale w styczniu siadam ostro do odrzucania produktów do sklepu. Zaczne pewnie od samych nazw i cen a opisy zdj itd podorzucam pozniej. ale zeby juz price list byl aktywny.

poki co podlogowe jakies tylko 2 mialem wprowadzone:
Podłogowe/Parkingowe : http://astrobud.pl/pl/c/Podloga%2C-Parking/24
Fasady: http://astrobud.pl/pl/c/Sciana%2C-Fasada/23
XPS-y i hydro: http://astrobud.pl/pl/c/Styrodur%2CXPS%2CHydro/38

----------


## rustin

fighter1983 czy płyta Płyta Thermano PIR 2400x1200 kosztuje 62zł ? ( 2,4m x 1,2m = 2,88m2 ) czy ta cena to nie jest za te 2,88m2 tylko za 1m2 ?

----------


## fighter1983

m2

----------


## rustin

To cena normalnie chora  :smile:  
Do posadzek masz tylko ten styro co na stronie ? Szukam czegoś z lambdą 0,31-0,33 bo mogę wcisnąć tylko 10cm.

----------


## fighter1983

Price list prawie gotowy, producenci: Austrotherm, Knauf, Termooganika, Yetico. 
Pojawi sie jeszcze Styrmann, Styrbud, moze Swisspor, moze Genderka.
Opisy i zdjecia, zeby bylo ladnie - kiedys tam  :smile:  

Fasady:
*Izolacje Termiczne / Styropian / Ściana, Fasada (24)*

Termoorganika Termonium Plus Fasada 0,031
148,00 zł
182,04 zł

Termoorganika Termonium Fasada 0,032
136,00 zł
167,28 zł

Termoorganika Gold Fasada 0,038
117,00 zł
143,91 zł

Termoorganika Silver Fasada 0,040
109,00 zł
134,07 zł

Termoorganika Dalmatyńczyk Plus Fasada 0,042
101,00 zł
124,23 zł

Termoorganika Dalmatyńczyk Fasada 0,044
91,00 zł
111,93 zł

Termoorganika Galaxy Fasada 0,033
121,00 zł
148,83 zł

Styropian Knauf Fasada 0,042
102,00 zł
125,46 zł

Styropian Knauf Fasada 0,040
107,00 zł
131,61 zł

Styropian Knauf Fasada/Dach/Podłoga 0,038
117,00 zł
143,91 zł

Styropian Knauf Fasada/Dach/Podłoga 0,031
149,00 zł
183,27 zł

Styropian Knauf Fasada 0,032
137,00 zł
168,51 zł

Styropian Yetico Fasada 0,040
102,00 zł
125,46 zł

Styropian Yetico Fasada 0,038
111,00 zł
136,53 zł

Styropian Yetico Fasada 0,042
96,00 zł
118,08 zł

Styropian Yetico Fasada 0,044
86,00 zł
105,78 zł

Styropian Yetico Fasada 0,031
134,00 zł
164,82 zł

Styropian Yetico Fasada 0,033
121,00 zł
148,83 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Fasada 0,031 Reflex
160,00 zł
196,80 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Fasada 0,031
155,00 zł
190,65 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Fasada 0,033
136,00 zł
167,28 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Fasada 0,038
124,00 zł
152,52 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Fasada 0,040
112,00 zł
137,76 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Fasada 0,042
104,00 zł
127,92 zł


Podłoga/Dach/Parking:
*Izolacje Termiczne / Styropian / Podłoga, Parking (22)*

Termoorganika Dalmatyńczyk Dach Podłoga 0,040
113,00 zł
138,99 zł

Termoorganika Silver Dach Podłoga 0,037
128,00 zł
157,44 zł

Termoorganika Gold Dach Podłoga 0,036
150,00 zł
184,50 zł

Termoorganika Termonium Dach Podłoga 0,031
153,00 zł
188,19 zł

Termoorganika SuperAcustic Podłoga
92,00 zł
113,16 zł

Termoorganika Termonium Parking 0,035
196,00 zł
241,08 zł

Termoorganika Gold Parking 0,035
193,00 zł
237,39 zł

Termoorganika Silver Parking 0,036
180,00 zł
221,40 zł

Styropian Knauf Fasada/Dach/Podłoga 0,038
117,00 zł
143,91 zł

Styropian Knauf Fasada/Dach/Podłoga 0,031
149,00 zł
183,27 zł

Styropian Knauf Dach/Podłoga 0,037
130,00 zł
159,90 zł

Styropian Knauf Dach/Podłoga 0,036
155,00 zł
190,65 zł

Styropian Knauf Parking/Fundament 0,033
241,00 zł
296,43 zł

Styropian Yetico Podłoga 1,8tony 0,040
106,00 zł
130,38 zł

Styropian Yetico Podłoga 2,1tony 0,038
113,00 zł
138,99 zł

Styropian Yetico Podłoga 2,4tony 0,038
121,00 zł
148,83 zł

Styropian Yetico Podłoga EPS200 0,035
206,00 zł
253,38 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Podłoga 0,031
165,00 zł
202,95 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Podłoga EPS100 0,036
157,00 zł
193,11 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Podłoga 0,037
136,00 zł
167,28 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Podłoga 0,038
124,00 zł
152,52 zł

Styropian Austrotherm Parking 0,035
228,00 zł
280,44 zł


XPS-y i fundamenty:
Ursa styrodur XPS N-III-L 10cm
365,00 zł
448,95 zł

Ursa styrodur XPS N-III-L 8cm
365,00 zł
448,95 zł

Ursa styrodur XPS N-III-L 5cm
365,00 zł
448,95 zł

Finnfoam styrodur XPS duży rozmiar 2485x585mm FL300
314,72 zł
387,11 zł

Termoorganika Termonium Fundament 0,035
201,00 zł
247,23 zł

Termoorganika Gold Fundament 0,035
198,00 zł
243,54 zł

Termoorganika Silver Fundament 0,036
186,00 zł
228,78 zł

Styropian Knauf Parking/Fundament 0,033
241,00 zł
296,43 zł

Styropian Knauf Hydro F100 0,035
190,00 zł
233,70 zł

Styropian Knauf Hydro D200 0,033
275,00 zł
338,25 zł

Styropian Yetico Aqua P120 0,036
186,00 zł
228,78 zł

Styropian Yetico Aqua P150 0,035
201,00 zł
247,23 zł

Styropian Yetico Aqua P200 0,034
216,00 zł
265,68 zł

Styropian Yetico Aqua P300 0,033
251,00 zł
308,73 zł



Nie ma sensu pytac na PW /mail o to czy taniej - taniej nie bedzie  :smile:  no powyzej 1000m3 moge 1zl netto/m3 zejsc. 
Zakup na 23% VAT - tylko i wylacznie, zawsze paragon lub FV, no chyba że mamy wykonac ta elewacje - wtedy jest mozliwosc w calosci z robocizna na 8%.
Tylko powyzej 30m3, tylko przedplata 100%, jest opcja ze jak ktos sie tak bardzo boi - przyjedzie razem z dostawa nasz przedstawiciel z firmy osobowka i odbierze gotowke przy dostawie - koszt dojazdu przedstawiciela - pokrywa nabywca . Nie mozna kupic teraz a odbior kiedys tam - do konca miesiaca kalendarzowego musi dojechac na budowe/do klienta.
Rozladunek po stronie nabywcy, kierowca moze, ale nie musi pomoc przy rozladunku.
Doplata do frez: 5zl netto.
Zamowienia albo na mail albo przez sklep.

----------


## EWBUD

No, ceny przyjemne  :smile:

----------


## toomm

Ja w małopolsce okolice Bochni , mam dojście do XPS-a Synthos w cenie 430 zł za m3 do 30 m3 a powyżej 425 zł brutto

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja w małopolsce okolice Bochni , mam dojście do XPS-a Synthos w cenie 430 zł za m3 do 30 m3 a powyżej 425 zł brutto


Mhm... A u mnie masz finnfoam xps w klasie 300kpa za niecałe 390

----------


## toomm

> Mhm... A u mnie masz finnfoam xps w klasie 300kpa za niecałe 390


Wyślij mi kubik w tej cenie.

----------


## sony87

Co powiecie na temat izoterm max lambda 031 w cenie 159 zł ? Warto ? Czy lepeij doplacic do bardziej znanej marki ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Co powiecie na temat izoterm max lambda 031 w cenie 159 zł ? Warto ? Czy lepeij doplacic do bardziej znanej marki ?


Akurat tego izotermu nie miałem w ręku, ale znając ich inne rodzaje styro, to odradzam....

----------


## sony87

A jakieś konkrety ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Wyślij mi kubik w tej cenie.


Spx pokryj koszty kuriera i jedzie  :smile:  lub wskaż adres dostawy w promieniu 20 km od hurtowni i też jedzie. Lub gdzieś na trasie Sierpc WAWA bo na tej trasie mamy regularne kursy to Ci doladuja  :wink:

----------


## rustin

Jak się mają ceny styro w stosunku do tamtego roku ? poszły w górę czy w dół ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Jak się mają ceny styro w stosunku do tamtego roku ? poszły w górę czy w dół ?


zalezy co porownujesz styczen 2015 do styczen 2016 czy np styczen 2016 do lipiec 2015

Na przykladzie termonium plus 0,031 fasada
sprzedaz w styczniu 2015 - 156netto/m3
sprzedaz w lipcu/sierpniu 2016 - 170netto/m3
sprzedaz w styczniu 2016 - 148netto/m3

----------


## rustin

Nie odpisałeś na PW czy da radę coś połączyć. Dodam , ze mi się nie śpieszy

----------


## fighter1983

bo PW na forum dziala kiepsko po prostu  :smile:  
mail jest duzo skuteczniejszy

----------


## sony87

Fighter, masz w ofercie swisspor lub genderka np 033 ?

----------


## rustin

Pisałem 3 dni temu i nie mam odpowiedzi.

----------


## fighter1983

> Pisałem 3 dni temu i nie mam odpowiedzi.


Sprawdzam kto dostarczy taką ilość. Sony87 jutro swiss ODP

----------


## rustin

Aha to spoko. Nie odpisywałeś nic dlatego tutaj napisałem czy doszło czy nie. Jak pisałem , nie śpieszy mi się , tylko aby przed czasem jak cena zacznie iść w górę. Jeżeli w ogóle da radę taką ilość.

----------


## fighter1983

doszlo doszlo  :smile:  odp na mailu

----------


## fighter1983

w zweiazku z pytaniami: czy styro bedzie taniej czy drozej:
cena styro jest uzalezniona w zasadzie od 3 rzeczy:
1 - cena ropy naftowej - im nizsza tym styropian tanszy, wg mnie na zmiane ceny ropy producenci styropianu reaguja po ok 2 tyg 
2 - cena euro/pln, im drozsze euro tym drozszy eps
3 - sezon zima taniej, latem drozej 
Czestotliwosc zmian ceny: aktualnie 1x w miesiacu, zazwyczaj w okolicach 5-8 dnia danego miesiaca kalendarzowego.

----------


## jaaceek83

Witam mam pytanie do fighter1983. Masz w ofercie austrotherm premium reflex wiesz może czy ten styropian da się przytrzeć przed położeniem siatki. Mocno się zastanawiam czy wybrac ten właśnie styropian czy knaufa 031 i nie wiem czy warto dopłacić do powłoki reflex. Zastanawiam się też nad frezem ale czytałem na forum, że zdarza się nie dopracowany. Jakie ty masz doświadczenie często się zdarzają reklamacje przy austrotherm i knauf na frez przy większych grubościach np. 20cm? Jak długo powłoka reflex może być wystawiona na działanie promieni słonecznych? Zadałem te pytania na stronie austrotherm  i nikt nie  odpowiada może ty masz z nimi jakiś lepszy kontakt.

----------


## fighter1983

Reflex - fajna sprawa glownie dla wykonawcy. Mozna to przed siatka przytrzec, moze zostac z tego co pamietam ok. 3 tygodni bez szkody. 
ale kosztuje za duzo imho: bo to jest +1zl *netto/m2* no i ograniczenie: do 20cm tylko reflexa robia, reflex nie wystepuje w odmianie frez. 
Jezeli masz jeszcze jakies pytania do Austrothermu - mozesz smialo pytac "mojej" PH z Austrothermu - Kasia 602233813

Co do frezow: osobiscie wolalbym przy 15cm+ zrezygnowac z frezu a kase wydana na frez dolozylbym 1cm do grubosci, kasowo wyjdzie prawie to samo, a nie wierze, ze frez przy tych grubosciach daje taki az zysk - ze wzgledu wlasnie na jego dokladnosc. 
Knauf ma bardzo plytki frez w stosunku do innych producentow, ale prosty styropian jest z tych dostepnych na rynku nr.2 . pierwszy jest austrotherm... tylko ta cena.

----------


## jaaceek83

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedz. Będę wykonywał ocieplenie sam dlatego się też zastanawiam nad tą powłoką. pewno będzie tak , że przez tydzień nie przykryje tego co przykleiłem bo będę robił w wolnym czasie od  pracy. Przeglądałem twoją stronę internetową masz tam Styropian Knauf Fasada/Dach/Podłoga 0,031 czy to jest KNAUF Therm EXPERT Fasada/Dach/Podłoga XTherm EPS 70 λ 31 EPS –EN 13163-T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-S(5)-P(10)-BS115-CS(10)70-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100 i czy w knauf można zamówić styropian wraz z klejami jak w termoorganice.

----------


## fighter1983

tak, to jest dokladnie ten. opisow pelnych nie ma jeszcze, bo poki co wszyscy mnie cisna zeby "ceny i rodzaje" wstawiac, nie wiem kiedy podorabiam opisy i zdjecia  :smile:  

W Knaufie jest inaczej niz w termoorganice: Knauf ma kilkanascie spolek niezaleznych - Industries (styropiany) i Bauchemie (kleje tynki etc) to zupelnie 2 inne firmy, wiec tych transportow nie da sie laczyc.
W Termoorganice - jak najbardziej mozna laczyc styro z klejami tynkami.

Co do styro: trzymaj przykryty albo w garazu, zeby sie nie nagrzal, a na rusztowaniu zastosuj siatki rusztowaniowe - i juz.
Natomiast nie ma problemu z dostawa: min 30m3 z Knaufa i kleje/tynki z termoorganiki, tylko wtedy min zamowienia dla termoorganiki ok 4kpln

----------


## jaaceek83

Pogadam ze szwagrem robi ocieplenia może pożyczy siatki dalej będę się kontaktował poprzez email.

----------


## fighter1983

> Pogadam ze szwagrem robi ocieplenia może pożyczy siatki dalej będę się kontaktował poprzez email.


spx. moge Ci pozyczyc nasze, tylko to koszty transportu dochodzi, no i nie wiem ile ja ich tam teraz mam na magazynie z 6-7szt, bo to nie jest ewidencjonowane sprzedazy - jako wyposazenie firmy.

----------


## jaaceek83

Po głębszej analizie i rozmowie ze szwagrem ociepleniowcem na temat grafitu chyba się zdecyduje na 25 cm styropianu knaufa 038 zamiast 20 cm grafitu 031 przegroda będzie maiła nawet trochę lepsze u i wyjdzie trochę taniej. Odpadną wszystkie problemy jakie ma grafit przy montażu. Tylko parapety zewnętrzne będą większe o 5cm.

----------


## fighter1983

> Po głębszej analizie i rozmowie ze szwagrem ociepleniowcem na temat grafitu chyba się zdecyduje na 25 cm styropianu knaufa 038 zamiast 20 cm grafitu 031 przegroda będzie maiła nawet trochę lepsze u i wyjdzie trochę taniej. Odpadną wszystkie problemy jakie ma grafit przy montażu. Tylko parapety zewnętrzne będą większe o 5cm.


tylko z kolkiem bedziesz miec problem. 
25cm+1cm na klej plus 6-8cm glebokosc kotwienia, potrzebujesz ok 34cm dlugosci kolka, a produkowane sa w standardzie do 30cm, zaslepka styropianowa "ratuje" 2cm z dlugosci.
moja zaslepka z PIR-a + frez moze byc rozwiazaniem, ale jeszcze sie z nia ukrywam publicznie.

----------


## jaaceek83

Są nawet takie 36 cm tylko cena prawie dwa razy wyższa jak tych 30 cm. Ale 30 jest tak na styk może starczy 25+1+6-2=30. ściany mam w miarę proste to kleju więcej nie będzie. Zastanawiam się tylko czy te kołki są takie konieczne wysokość do dachu 3.3 m jedynie jeden szczyt 5,8 m.

----------


## fighter1983

no ja wiem ze sa  :smile:  i wiem ile kosztuja. 
co do kolkowania - temat poruszany wiele wiele razy. 
Jako wykonawca gdy ma byc nie kolkowane na zyczenie inwestora umieszczam w umowie taki zapis:
_Zamawiający został poinformowany o możliwych konsekwencjach stosowania niesystemowego kleju do mocowania termoizolacji, oraz braku dodatkowego mocowania mechanicznego. Tym samym ewentualne wady wynikające z w/w zmian w zakresie prac nie są objęte gwarancją wykonawcy
_bo patrzac na to, ze wszyscy juz chyba bez wyjatku producenci daza do obnizenia ceny swoich produktow (w tym kleju do styropianu) i gdy klej do styropianu nie rozni sie juz cenowo niczym od zaprawy tynkarskiej, to nalezy domniemywac, ze klej do styropianu ma sklad zwyklej zaprawy tynkarskiej czyli piach cement i troche jakiegos plastyfikatora. to co ma tam kleic  :smile:

----------


## Mikolaj5

Fighter - podaj proszę jakies info o tych długich kółkach i zaslepkach. Może być na prv. 
U nas 25cm styro a miejscami 30cm. 
W sumie to chciałem tylko na rogach kolkowac

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter - podaj proszę jakies info o tych długich kółkach i zaslepkach. Może być na prv. 
> U nas 25cm styro a miejscami 30cm. 
> W sumie to chciałem tylko na rogach kolkowac


zerknij tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6918372
to jedyne miejsce o ktorych wspomnialem poki co. 
U karolka75 wykonane, jeszcze u kogos z forum, nie pamietam nick-a i tam jest nasz frez wypozyczony, no i jakis jeden lokalny klient z okolic Plocka zastosowal 10cm i przecinal sobie sam na 5cm.
. jeszcze nie ma zdj z termowizji. 

Zaslepki 100mm sa, frez metalowy u jednego z forumowiczow, musze go znalezc  :smile:

----------


## Mikolaj5

Wszystko jasne, chodzi po prostu o duża grubszą zaślepkę i standardowej długości kołki.
Patent mi się podoba, wchodzę w to  :smile:

----------


## jaaceek83

Zamówienie złożone dzisiaj w astrobud zdecydowałem się jednak na grafit austrotherm połowę fasada 031 a połowę z powłoką reflex oczywiście tą bez powłoki położę tam gdzie słońce nie grzeje za mocno.

----------


## Feniks2012

Witam :smile:  Jaka jest różnica w twardości pomiędzy styropianem Knauf Fasada/Dach/Podłoga 0,038 EPS70 a styropianem Austrotherm Podłoga 0,038 ? Lepszy tańszy Knauf 0,038 czy droższy Austrotherm 0,038 na posadzkę? pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam Jaka jest różnica w twardości pomiędzy styropianem Knauf Fasada/Dach/Podłoga 0,038 EPS70 a styropianem Austrotherm Podłoga 0,038 ? Lepszy tańszy Knauf 0,038 czy droższy Austrotherm 0,038 na posadzkę? pozdrawiam


Austrotherm: EPS EN 13163 T2-L3-W3-Sb5-P5-BS125-CS(10)80-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)2-DLT(1)5-TR100
Knauf:         : EPS EN 13163-T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-S(2)-P(5)-BS125-CS(10)80-DS.(N)2-DS(70,-)1-TR100 

Identyczne parametry zwiazane z twardoscia.

----------


## WLT

Podepnę się pod temat.
Mam do ocieplenia strop w domu parterowym. Póki co poddasze nieużytkowe, ale z opcją wykorzystania w przyszłości. 
Zastanawiam się, czy pod wylewkę wystarczy dać styropian EPS 80 czy EPS 100. Proszę o pomoc w temacie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Podepnę się pod temat.
> Mam do ocieplenia strop w domu parterowym. Póki co poddasze nieużytkowe, ale z opcją wykorzystania w przyszłości. 
> Zastanawiam się, czy pod wylewkę wystarczy dać styropian EPS 80 czy EPS 100. Proszę o pomoc w temacie


bardziej z posadzkarzami powienienes rozmawiac. Ja glownie w elewacjach dzialam i xpsach, a ze styropiany tez sa i pod wylewki to przy okazji sie zaczepilem o temat  :big tongue:  z tego co mowi nasz forumowy teka od posadzek minimum 80kPa pod wylewke w pomieszczeniach uzytkowych i wiecej w garazach

----------


## WLT

ok, rozumiem..  :smile:  Dzięki za podpowiedź.. Czas zatem na kontakt z ekipą od posadzek  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Informacja dotyczaca Austrotherm Reflex - okazuje sie ze w okresie zimowym nie bardzo im powloka reflex chce schnac na etapie produkcji   :smile:  oczywiscie okazalo sie po zlozeniu przez Was i przeze mnie zamowien. Dzisiaj jeszcze bede mial szczegoly dotyczace realizacji na styro Reflex z Austrothermu, czy zostanie zablokowane przyjmowanie zamowien na ten styropian do marca, czy na przyklad bedzie mozna zamawiac teraz z realizacja na marzec-kwiecien. 
Ot niespodzianka sie producentowi przytrafila.

----------


## jaaceek83

To mnie teraz dobiłeś mam nadzieje, że jakoś ruszą bo co to za zima w tym styczniu. Wiesz już coś w tym temacie?

----------


## Feniks2012

> Austrotherm: EPS EN 13163 T2-L3-W3-Sb5-P5-BS125-CS(10)80-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)2-DLT(1)5-TR100
> Knauf:         : EPS EN 13163-T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-S(2)-P(5)-BS125-CS(10)80-DS.(N)2-DS(70,-)1-TR100 
> 
> Identyczne parametry zwiazane z twardoscia.


Dzięki. A waga 1m3 Knaufa jest taka sama jak Austrothermu (13,5 kg) ??? Bo nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć info odnośnie wagi tego Knaufa.

----------


## fighter1983

> To mnie teraz dobiłeś mam nadzieje, że jakoś ruszą bo co to za zima w tym styczniu. Wiesz już coś w tym temacie?


Nie wiem nic więcej niż napisałem. Moja PH z austrotherm będzie do Ciebie dzwonić bo też ich to zakończyło. Jesteś jednym z 3 klientów w pl którzy maja zamówione reflex.

----------


## fighter1983

Od rana też atakuje temat i dam znać bo nie wiem co robic. Szczegółowe info jutro

----------


## jaaceek83

Dzięki temat już rozwiązany dzwoniła pani z austrotherm zdecydowałem się wsiąść bez powłoki bo w marcu chce już startować z ociepleniem a oni może w marcu dopiero by rozpoczęli malować. Jak by była pogoda bo marzec wygląda nieraz tak jak tegoroczny styczeń. Zwróciłem im uwagę, że mogli by jakąś informacje zamieścić na stronie internetowej chociażby w karcie technicznej. Z jednej strony szkoda bo chciałem zobaczyć jak to się sprawuje ta powłoka i odpadło mi wieszanie siatek. Ale ogólnie wrażenie mam pozytywne co do fabryki austrotherm za takie podejśćie do tematu bo nie jedna fabryka to by pomalowała ten styro i stwierdziła a może nie złoży reklamacji.

----------


## fighter1983

Reflex pojawił się w kwietniu maju tamtego roku. Przyszła zima. Nikt nie zamawiał aż Ty się trafiles i zonk... Okazuje się że im nie schnie . heh. 
Ją też chętnie wyprobuje reflex, ale jak mieliśmy okazję spróbować to grubości takiej (33cm) nie dało rady zrobić. I poszło zwykle grafi. 
No ale cieszę się że wszystko załatwione i już mamy preawizacje dostawy do CB a różnica w kwotach już powinna być na Twoim koncie

----------


## rustin

Dostałeś dwa wczorajsze maile ?

----------


## fighter1983

dostalem, rozmawialem dzisiaj z PH Swiss-a nie maja z czym polaczyc poki co. Ale maja zamowienie, gotowe, czeka tylko na jakies autko niedoladowane zeby do Cb pojechac

----------


## rustin

spoko. czekam na jakieś info gdybyś cos się dowiedział.
bałem się że nie przywiozą wogole czy coś

----------


## bea135

Witam
czy ceny styropianu będą już szły w górę, czy można jeszcze trochę poczekać? jak z doświadczenia?

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam
> czy ceny styropianu będą już szły w górę, czy można jeszcze trochę poczekać? jak z doświadczenia?


To jak pytać maklera kiedy jest już totalny dołek ceny akcji i zakładać że kupujesz kiedy cena akcji jest najniższa. Gdyby był taki makler który nigdy się nie myli to popraciwalby 1 rok i poszedł na emeryturę. 
Z 3 ostatnich lat obserwacji 
2013 najtaniej w styczniu
2014 najtaniej w styczniu
2015 najtaniej w lutym 
2016 póki co luty droższy od stycznia 
Do tej pory za ostatnie 3 lata nie było sytuacji że w marcu było niżej. Ale może czeka nas niespodzianką? Chciałbym wiedzieć i kontaktować w najniższym okresie 30-50 aut. Nie wiem więc tego nie robię

----------


## fighter1983

Austrothetherm z dzisiaj:



> Z upoważnienia Prezes Zarządu Anny Spiewak uprzejmie informuję,iż w związku z zapowie dzianym wzrostem cen komponentów do
> produkcji styropianu, zmuszęni będziemy do zmiany cen nasrych
> produktów.
> Podwyzkawejdzie w zycie z dniem 14.03.2016 r. Wszystkie dostawy
> realizowane po tym terminie będą fakturowane w nowych, wyzszyah
> cenach. W dotychczasowych cenach realizowane zostaną §lko
> i v,ryłącznię zamówienia potwierdzonę przęz nasz Dział Handlowy.
> Jednocześnie informuj ę, iż ilość towaru dostępnego w starych cenach
> jest ograniczona.
> ...


SKoro Austrotherm cos takiego pisze: zaraz bedzie Termoorganika, Knauf i inni. 
Wiec jakby co ostatni dzownek

----------


## fighter1983

Termoorganika: z dzisiaj - srednio +6zl netto do m3 
Jeszcze Knauf i Swisspor zostal w starych cenach

----------


## rustin

Trochę nie na temat  :smile:  Masz może papy w sprzedaży ? na stronie pusto w tej kategorii jak narazie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Trochę nie na temat  Masz może papy w sprzedaży ? na stronie pusto w tej kategorii jak narazie.


Bo sam dlubie ta stronę i czasu brak  :smile:  mam ale takie które są specyficzne. Cienkie, drugie i bardzo dobre. Soprema . znasz ?

----------


## rustin

Nie orientuje się wogole w papach.
jakaż termo  ,tania i dobra  :Smile:   ze 3mm chociaż 

Jakie ceny i jaka papa z m2?

----------


## fighter1983

Do czego ta papa?

----------


## rustin

Izolacja posadzki na gruncie, na chudziaka.

----------


## rustin

zagladasz tu jeszcze?

----------


## fighter1983

czasami... sezon ... telefony etc  :smile:  
na pewno chcesz pape do domu do srodka?
rozwaz opcje z Schomburg Aquafin 1K

----------


## rustin

Czytałem forum i sam papę polecales dlatego pytam. Chciałem dać 3x 0.5 mm folię budowlana.  
Ta chemia chyba drogo wychodzi. musze poczytać

----------


## fighter1983

> Czytałem forum i sam papę polecales dlatego pytam. Chciałem dać 3x 0.5 mm folię budowlana.  
> Ta chemia chyba drogo wychodzi. musze poczytać


bo papa lepsza od kazdej folii klejonej zakladanej na 18 warstw  :big tongue:  
tylko papa to jest papa... odpady porafineryjne wewnatrz budynku....
wiec albo wlasnie jakies cos jak Aquafin 1K lub membrana EPDM . 
Wiadomo - drozej, ale lepiej i zdrowiej.

----------


## rustin

u mnie taka folią bu była prawie bez łączenia z racji jej wymiarów.

A jakiś inna tańsza chemię można? czy ta juz jest w tej cenie najlepszą?

----------


## fighter1983

Aquafin Schomburga jest po prostu bardzo dobry.  co rozumiesz "w tej cenie" ?

----------


## rustin

Chodziło mi o cenę papy.
Aquafin Schomburga na 110m2 potrzebuję ok 425kg .
Znalazłem go po 116zł x 17 = 1972zł 
Trochę sporo. 
Nie ma innego środka co działa tak samo a jest tańszy ?

ps. Masz na sprzedaż Aquafin Schomburga?

----------


## fighter1983

> ps. Masz na sprzedaż Aquafin Schomburga?


po 100 brutto / 25kg.

Aquafin to Aquafin... 
Przy tego typu izolacji albo Aquafin, albo Basf, Botament
Czy taniej tej klasy produkt znajdziesz - watpie

Ewentualnie proszek z izolacji 2skladnikowej z kerakolla 90brutto/szt i odpadaja koszty dostawy bo to moze podleciec bezposrednio do Cb.

----------


## rustin

Powiedz jakie zużycie by było na m2 aby to było warto robić ? 4kg ?

----------


## fighter1983

miedzy 3,5-4kg

----------


## Antymateria

Zaczynam rozglądać się za styropianem do ocieplenia domu. To co dzisiaj przeczytałem na jednym z portali dało mi BARDZO do myślenia. Czekam na publikację wyników testów próbek  Głównego Urzędu Nadzoru Budowlanego. Niestety nie poznamy wyników testów ubiegłorocznych, bo tego zakazuje prawo! CHORE! Teraz powinno być inaczej, zmieniły się przepisy.

Artykuł pod adresem (dostepny czasowo, jeżeli wykorzystano limit obejrzenia darmowych artykułów - otwórz go w nowej karcie incognito przeglądarki).
http://wyborcza.biz/biznes/1,147758,...#ixzz45K4GS31H

Póki co na stronie urzędu są wyniki badań dwóch próbek styropianów:
1. Płyty styropianowe Thermica EPS 100-038 / SUPER gr.100mm 
2. Płyty styropianowe Thermica EPS 70-040/ FASADA gr.40mm

Oba przeszły badania z wynikiem negatywnym.

Dla przykładu badania pierwszego:
Wynik badania współczynnika przewodzenai ciepła W/(m*k) : 0,0415
Parametr deklarowany przez producenta : 0,038

Ciekawe wyniki mamy też na zgniatanie i ściskanie.
Norma którą deklaruje producent wymaga BS150 >= 150kPa
Wyniki badań 98,9 kPa  :smile: 

Na ściskanie deklarowane CS(10)100 >= 100kPa
Wyniki badań 63,9 kPa

Jeżeli tak będą prezentowane wyniki... czekam z niecierpliwością.




> W ubiegłorocznych badaniach najgorzej wypadły "wyroby izolacji cieplnej", m.in. styropian - na 105 próbek aż 88, czyli 84 proc. miało zaniżone parametry w stosunku do deklarowanych przez producentów. W kategorii "drzwi i okna" negatywny wynik przyniosło badanie 13 z 22 wyrobów (59 proc.).


84%..... to daje do myślenia jak bardzo jesteśmy robienie w... osła. 




> Kiedy poznamy nazwy bubli?
> 
> Prawdopodobnie taka "niefrasobliwość" może wynikać z poczucia bezkarności. Niestety, GUNB nie ujawni żadnych szczegółów dotyczących ubiegłorocznych badań 345 wyrobów, a w szczególności nazw producentów, którzy wypadli źle. Zabraniało tego prawo.
> 
> *Dopiero wyniki tegorocznych badań trafią do opinii publicznej. Jedna z obowiązujących od stycznia poprawek do ustawy o wyrobach budowlanych zobowiązała bowiem GUNB do publikowania tych wyników, zarówno pozytywnych, jak i negatywnych, łącznie z nazwami producentów. Warto zaglądać na stronę internetową Urzędu, bo już wkrótce zaczną się pojawiać informacje o niepełnowartościowych wyrobach oraz ich producentach.*


Pogrubiłem najciekawsze. Oj czekam na te badania, będzie ciekawie.

Link do strony GNUB - patrz w menu po lewej "Wyniki badań próbek"
http://www.gunb.gov.pl/

Bardzo jestem ciekaw wyników testów styropianów 0,031 i 0,032 różnych producentów. A nuż okaże się, że 0,031 to 0,035... a może i więcej  :wink: 
Testy wełny chętnie też bym obejrzał z pocałowaniem ręki GNUB.

----------


## fighter1983

powoli uzbrajam nową stronę do zimowych zamówień styropianu, bo już powoli zaczynają tanieć. Znowu dołek cenowy przewidywany na styczeń i luty.
Póki co skończone na nowej stronie KNAUF i w trakcie Austrotherm. 
Następne:
termoorganika, Yetico i Swisspor. 
I chyba na tą zimę tych 5 producentów wystawiam. 

http://astrobud.pl/styropian,cp50,pl.html

----------


## mariusz7924

fighter1983
Kiedy ukaże się na Twojej stronie yetico aqua?
Potrzebował bym zakupić ze 45 m. sześć. i tak czekam i czekam....

----------


## Daniellos_

Miało być 5 producentów na zimę, a jest dwóch  :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

nie mam czasu na strone  :smile:  
ale jestem pod mail i pod tel.

----------

